# ياللخساره



## نور الدين محمود (20 أغسطس 2009)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

هااااااااااااااااااي
انا سيلفيا راحه سنه تانيه كليه

باختصار معاي واحده مسلمه طيبه جداا بس انا بخاف من المسلمين اووي وبابا وماما دايم يحذروني منهم لدرجة ان تعاملاتي معهم تكاد تكون معدومه لكن البنت ديت حسيت انها طيبه بتتعامل معاي بكل احترام ولما بطلب منها حاجه بتديهاني خصوصا انا في كلية طب ودايما بحتاج حاحاجات من صحابي​*انا قريت الرساله دى فى موضوع سابق وانا بجد حزين جدا على اللى بيحصل واللى هيحصل وخايف جدا على حاضر ومستقبل مصرنا الحبيبه فمن الظاهر أن اعدائنا قد نجحوا فى شق صف الامه ونجحوا فى تمزيق وحده مصر والتى هى الخطوه الاولى لكسر مصر التى لم ينجح اعدائنا فى كسرها او هزيمتها على مر 7000 عام اقول لكم ان مايحدث الان هو من تدبير اجهزه المخابرات المعاديه يحاولون احداث الفتنه فى مصر التى ان اشتعلت نارها ستاكل الاخضر واليابس ولن يبق لمصر الا الماضى اقول للاخوه المسيحين اننا لانكرهكم ولا نأذيكم بل امرنا الله والرسول الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بحسن معاملتكم فقد قال الله تعالى فى القرآن ( لتجدن اشد الناس عداوه للذين ءامنو اليهود والذين أشركوا ولتجدن أقربهم موده الذين قالو إنا نصارى ذلك بأن منهم قسيسين ورهبانا وانهم لايستكبرون ) وقال الرسول محمد من أذى ذميا فقد آذانى وقال اللى تعالى لكم دينكم ولى دين .*
*علينا ان نتحد وننبذ العنف والكره والبغض فعقيدتكم لم تامركم بهذا وعقيدتنا لم تامرنا بهذا بل امرنا بالسلام والحب والعدل والاخاء والمحبه والرحمه والحق فإن بين صفوفنا طابور خامس يعمل على اشعال الفتنه والكره بيننا دعون نتحد ونقول لهم موتو بغيظكم فإن مصر هى الام ان مصر هو الحب الا كبر مصر هى الوطن مصر هى الامل مصر هى المستقبل مصر هى كل مالدينا لاتستمعوا الا المأجورين وعملاء اعدائنا فعدونا واحد وانظروا الى التريخ وسترون انهم دائما يتبعون اسلوبا واحد دائما عندما يريدون قهر وغزو بلد يبدأون باشعال الفتن وتمويل المعارضه كما فعلوا فى افانستان والعراق ولبنان ويريدون فعله فى مصر الجائزه الكبرى كما يسمونها ولكن مصر ستبقى هيا الصخره التى ستنكسر عليها احلامهم الحقيره وأطماعهم البغيضه سيذهبون بإذن الله وستبقى مصر قويه شامخه مهما تكالبت الذئاب عليها فإن زئير مصر ستسمعه الدنيا كلها حتى قيام الساعه .*
*ياسلفيا مما تخافين ان تحيتنا السلام امرنا بالسلام الله هو السلام ان الله لايحب المعتدين ان الله لايحب الظالمين كلنا اخوه وكلنا مصريون فقط.*
*وفى النهايه السلام ختام ورمضان كريم وكل سنه وانتم طيبين *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أغسطس 2009)

*دعنى أولا أحييك على كل ما كتبته وأخبرك أنى أحترم وجهة نظرك ولكن
كل ما تحدثت عنه من محبه واخاء وسلام للاسف أصبحت سمات لعصر ولى وفات .. قديماً كان التعامل بين الناس مختلف وكان الجار يعامل جاره بمحبه دون التوقف عند ديانته .. ولكن لم يستمر الوضع طويلا وبدأ عصر الارهاب ومررنا بحوادث ارهابيه ضد الاقباط ليس لها أول من اخر ومازالت مستمره الا تذكر   القنبلة التى القيت على كنيسة السيدة العذراء في

 شبرا (1981) .. الم تسمع  عن الحوادث التى ترتكب لمجرد أن يتجمع بعض الافراد فى منزل أحدهم للصلاه وأنت بالطبع تعلم أن صلاتنا هادئه بدون مكبرات صوت أو تعطيل حركة مرور .
أبحث عن تفاصيل حادث كنيسة العذراء للأقباط الكاثوليك أبو قرقاص 1989  والاعتداء الصارخ على أقباط أبو قرقاص بعدها بسنه .
هل من القى متفجرات على كنيسة السيدة العذراء بعين شمس  سنه 1990 هم من الخارج ؟؟
هل حرق كنيسة مار جرجس – مركز منيا القمح بمحافظة الشرقية عام 1990م يدل على محبه ؟..
دعنى اقدم لك بعض الحوادث لكى تبحث وتقرأ ما بها لتعلم لماذا وصل بنا الحال لنحذر ابنائنا ونوصيهم بالحرص من التعامل مع زملائهم  المسلمين
+أحداث العنف من المسلمين فى سنورس

بمحافظة الفيوم 15 / 4/ 1990م
+انفجار قنبلة في كنيسة السيدة العذراء بسنهور

الفيوم 19/ 4 /1990 م

+ حرق الأراضى الزراعية

لمجرد سماع أن الأرض ستبنى كنيسة فى بولاق الدكرور

بالقاهرة أوائل مايو 1990 م
+قتل ستة أقباط من بينهم كاهن بالرصاص فى مركز أبو المطامير

بالبحيرة 12 / 5 / 1990 م

+احراق كنيسة بورسعيد .. أواخر شهر يوليو 1990 م
+قوات أمن الدولة المدججة بالسلاح تهاجم بيت أجتمع فيه الأقباط للصلاة

بقرية إبراهيم باشا مركز سمالوط – فبراير 1991 م
+ احراق كنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس .. بحوش عيسى – محافظة البحيرة 1991 م
+ هجوم مسلحين على الأقباط

فى إمبابة20/ 9/ 1991 م+
قتل 14 قبطياً فى قرية المنشية – قرية ويصا

- ديروط محافظة أسيوط 4/ 5 /1992 م
+قتل الأقباط وتخريب ممتلكاتهم بطما عام 1992 
+المسلمين يفرضون الأتاوات على الأقباط المسيحيين في قرية بيلا 1994
+مذبحة الرهبان أمام باب الديــر المحرق بالقوصية 1994
+ مذبحة دير المحرق القوصية ..

أسيوط12/ 3 /1994 م
 التاريخ أصبح ملوث يا أخى العزيز والمحبه للاسف دفنت حيه  وليس هناك عاقل واحد يصدق أن هذه الاحداث يحركها الخارج .. ودعنى اشاركك عنوانك واقول ياللخساره !!!
تحياتى لك 

 ملحوظه أنا لم اذكر الا بعض الحوادث وليس الكل مع العلم ان مسلسل الاضطهادات ما زال مستمراً
ونسيت اقولك كل سنه وانت طيب بمناسبة رمضان
*


----------



## نور الدين محمود (20 أغسطس 2009)

يأختاه فكما قلت إن من بيننا طابور خامس يعمل على قتل وحرق ممتلكات الاقباط لاحداث فتنه بيننا وهذه لعبه قديمه فعلوها كثيرا من قبل ألم تسمعى عن فضيحه لافون عندما بعث الموساد مجموعه من عملائه لتفجير مكاتب الاستعلامات الامريكيه فى اوائل الخمسينات الافساد العلاقه بين مصر وامريكا والان يكررون نفس اللعبه فكما قلت لكى وكما جاء فى القرآن ( إن الله لايحب المعتدين ) ومن يشعل الفتن لايحيه الله ورسوله ولايحسب على المسلمين لانه يخالف ما امر به الله ورسوله وأن اعلم ان دينكم لم يامركم بهذا اليس كذلك والسلام ختام.


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أغسطس 2009)

*يا عزيزى أن كان هناك طابور خامس بهذه القوه ليصل لمحافظات مختلفه وعلى مر السنين وتتنوع حوادثه بهذا الشكل الدامى فدعنى اسألك لما ذا لم  يصل هذا الطابور  للطرف القبطى ويدفعه لعمل حوادث لضمان مزيد من الاشتعال والفتنه ولماذا دائماً نسمع من الجماعات الاسلاميه التى تعلن مسئوليتها  بعد  اى حادث ان هذا تطبيق حرفى لبعض الايات والتعاليم الاسلاميه ؟؟  *


----------



## نور الدين محمود (20 أغسطس 2009)

أجهزه المخابرات بإمكانها الوصول لاى مكان وفى كل زمان وفى كل مكان فاشعال الفتن من اسهل اعمالها وبالنسبه لعدم وصولهم لكم لاننا كثره وانتم اقليه مع إحترامى لكم وذلك لادخال فى نفوسكم انكم مستضعفين مضطهدين وبالتالى تكرهوننا وتخافون منا وإظهارنا بمظهر الهمج الوحوش الارهابيين وبالنسبه للجماعات الاسلاميه فمن السهل ان افعل شئ واعلن عنه بواسطه مجموعن من الماجورين فى ظل تطور الميديا واتحدى ان تاتو بأيه من القرآن  أو حديث حسن صحيح أمرنا فيه بالقتل والعنف والكره انا بقولك الرسول نفسه قال من آذى ذميا فقد آذانى يعنى أنا لو أذيت نصرانى يبقى آذيت الرسول الكريم .


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أغسطس 2009)

*طيب وان سلمت معك جدلا ان هذه الاحداث هى مجرد مخططات من الخارج تنفذها ايادى مصريه .. الا تشعر بالنفوس المشحونه فى تعاملاتنا اليوميه والتعصب المفضوح جدااااااا
اليك بعض الامثله التى احزنتنى كثيرا 
+طفلتى فى حمام السباحه اقتربت من طفله اخرى وبعد قليل من اللعب والضحك فوجئت بهذه الطفله تسألها انتى مسيحيه ؟؟ وعندما عرفت الاجابه ابتعدت وهى تقول لطفلتى معلشى مش هكمل لعب مامتى موصيانى ملعبش مع مسيحين ولما طفلتى نظرت لى وقالتلى يعنى ايه لم اجد اجابه تفهمها برائتها !!!!
+فى احدى المكاتب سألت السكرتيره  ضيوفها وكانوا اتنين مسلمين تشربوا ايه قالولها لا شكرا مش بنشرب حاجه عند نصا رى وكانت السكرتيره فى قمة الاحراج لانها تعلم انى مسيحيه !!! 
+ فى أحدى المرات اضطرتنى الظروف لركوب المينى باص وجلست لجانب شخص يقرأ القرأن وهذا اول مارانى وانت تعلم ان السيدات اصبح الفرق واضح اذا كانت مسلمه او مسيحيه  وجدته يتعمد ان يعلو صوته فى كل ما هو يتحدث عن الكفر والضلال والنصارى وخلافه مع نوجيه نظرات لى يفهمها حتى اغبى الاغبياء!!!!!
اما زلت تصر ان الوضع الداخلى كما هو على محبته وانها مجرد حوادث بيد خفيه .. وان كنت تسألنى عن ايات واحاديث تحث على القتال والعنف ضدنا اعلم انها موجوده ولكنى وللاسف لست متعمقه كثيراً فى الدين الاسلامى ولكن هناك الكثيرين اللذين يستطيعوا الاجابه بدلا منى  *


----------



## نور الدين محمود (20 أغسطس 2009)

وصلنا لنقطه البدايه سيلفيا .
الغلط فى الاباء والامهات اللى بيغرسوا فى نفوسنا كره للطرف التانى وده من الامور المستحدثه ماكانش زمان فيه فرق بين مسلم ومسيحى وبالنسبه لايات القتال والجهاد نحن لم نؤمر بالحرب الا على القوم الظالمين المعتدين نحن لا نبدا بالعدوان ابدا وإذا اخطأ بعض المسلمون فهو من نقصهم وعدم فهمهم للاسلام وليس عيب او نقص فى الاسلام وهو ليسو مخطئين وحدهم اليست امريكا نصرانيه وأوروبا نصرانيه الم ترتكب أبشع انواع المزابح فى العراق وافغانستان وباكستان الم يقل جورج بوش بعد 11 سبتمبر ستكون حربا صليبيه جديده على الاسلام بعد الحرب الصليبيه القديمه تحت شعار الصليب لماذا لم نقل ان المسيحين ارهابيين بعد كل تلك الاحداث ولماذا تتهمونا بهذا نحن قوم مسالمون لانهاجم الا من هاجمنا ولا نعادى الا من عادانا ولانعتدى الا بمثل مااعتدى به علينا لكل قاعده شواذ.


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أغسطس 2009)

*  فلنترك  السياسه واخطاء الحكام جانباً رغم ان موقف امريكا وبوش وان كنت انا شخصيا ضده فهو رد فعل لحدث رهيب دامى ولم يكونوا البادئين ام انك ترى العكس ؟؟
 و لنترك ايضاً الاخطاء الفرديه والتصرفات الصغيره ولنتحدث عن ما هو أهم 
 أنت تقول ان الدين الاسلامى لا يدعو للقتال ولا الى العنف ضد الاقباط ولا لاى عدوانيه 
طيب وماذا عن خطب الجمعه فى  كثير من المساجد والجوامع والتى تحرض الناس ضد  الاقباط علانيه بمكبرات الصوت وما يحدث بعد ذلك معروف من هجوم شرس لقتل وتدمير ممتلكات الاقباط والامام او الشيخ يستعين بالقرأن ويتحدث بالايات ويستشهد بالاحاديث فمن يستطيع الا يصدقه ويطيعه وخصوصا بسطاء الناس  .
يا عزيزى غرس الكراهيه فى نفوس الاطفال ليس من شيم ولا تعاليم المسحيه التى تدعو للمحبه والتسامح ومحبة الاعداء واحتمالهم 
وأما أنا فأقول لكم: أحبوا أعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم. أحسنوا إلى إلى مُبغضيكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم(مت 5: 43 ، 44) 
لا تستطيع ان تقول ان هناك مسيحى واحد يدعو لغير ذلك ولكن موضوع سيلفيا الذى تتحدث عنه هو تحذير واجب وهام وضرورى  لكل بنت مسيحيه ام انك لم تسمع عن حوادث اسلمة بناتنا بمختلف الطرق ؟؟*


----------



## نور الدين محمود (20 أغسطس 2009)

*انتى برده بتعتقدى ان بن لادن هو اللى عمل 11 سبتمبر مش ممكن تصدقو ده بقى مش للدرجه دى قدرو يخدعونا ده 4000 يهودى خدوا اجازه يوميها مش ممكن ماحدش يفهم غير حاجه واحده بس*
*اضرب ولاقى وبرده دى لعبه قديمه اوى عملها هتلر وكانت الشراره بدء الحرب العالميه التانيه تحت مسمى خطه هملر فى عام 1939 خطب هتلر للشعب الالمانى وقال لكى تعيش المانيا يجب ان يمتد مجالنا الحيوى نحو البلدان المجاوره وجاب شويه مساجين ولبسهم لبس الجنود الالمان ولبس فرقه من الجيش الالمانى لبس الجيش البولندى وفبرك هجوم على الحدود وادى لمقتل المساجين الالمان وطبعا طلع هتلر واحتج على الهجوم واتهم بولندا وفى نفس الوقت فبرك هجوم بالقنابل فى برلين وبعدها امر الجيش الالمانى باجتياح بولندا واشتعلت الحرب العالميه التانيه ده اللى عملته امريكا واسرائيل فى 11 سبتمبر كانت حجه لاجتياح البلدان الاسلاميه وبالنسبه للخطب انا لااعرف سوى شئ واحد ولا اطيع سوى امر واحد الله ورسوله فقط ومايعارض الله ورسوله فعقابه عند الله هو فيه بعد قوله تعالى ( إن الله لايحب المعتدين ) كلام وقوله تعالى* وَجَزَاءُ سَيِّئَةٍ سَيِّئَةٌ مِثْلُهَا فَمَنْ عَفَا وَأَصْلَحَ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ ان السلام اسم رب العباد اختار لنا من السلام التحيه سمى الجنه دار السلام ان السلام هو قاعده الاسلام وانتى تعرفين لكل قاعده شواذ فهم ليسوا مسلمون لمخالفتهم الله ورسوله والاسلامء منهم براء وانا درست فى الازهر الشريف وأعى ما اقول وفى النهايه الاختلاف فى الرأى لايفسد للود قضيه والسلام ختام


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أغسطس 2009)

*وهل اعتراف بن لادن بأنه وراء هذه الاحداث كان بالغصب والاكراه أم كان هناك اتفاق بينه وبين امريكا ؟؟
ما علينا فالسياسه لها بحورها ومجالها والمنتدى ممنوع فيه التعرض باى حال من الاحوال للتحدث فى السياسه .
ولكن دعنى اسألك أن كان اله الاسلام لا يحب المعتدين ويتبرأ منهم .. ماذا عن كل الحوادث التى  سبق وذكرتها لك وهى بيد مسلمين كيف تراهم انت سوا ء كانت نابعه منهم أو حتى كانوا مجرد ادوات تنفيذ لمخططات خارجيه كما تعتقد.*


----------



## نور الدين محمود (20 أغسطس 2009)

سبحان رب العبد اليس الله حرم الزنا والقتل والسرقه وكثيرا من عباده يفعلونها كل يوم اتقولين حينها ان الله هو الذى امرنا بهذا انظرو الى قول الله تعالى فى القرآن ( *وإذا فعلوا فاحشة قالوا وجدنا عليها آباءنا والله أمرنا بها قل إن الله لا يأمر بالفحشاء أتقولون على ال**له ما لا تعلمون *) وقوله تعالى (*مَنْ قَتَلَ نَفْسًا بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ أَوْ فَسَادٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَكَأَنَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا وَمَنْ أَحْيَاهَا فَكَأَنَّمَا أَحْيَا النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا) صدق الله العظيم .*
*وانا معترض على كلمه اله الاسلام فالله واحد أحد لاشريك له وانا عارف انكم مش معترضين على ده انما اعتراضكم الوحيد على نبوه الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فالخالق واحد .*
*امرنا الله بكل حسن وكل جميل من اجل سعادتنا فى الدنيا والاخره ونظرا لضعف نفوسنا امام المال او الشهوه او اى شئ قد نخطأ ولكن هذا ليس معناه ان الله امرنا بهذا او ان الاسلام امرنا بهذا والسلام ختام ياختاه وارجو الا اكون ضيفا ثقيلا عليكم ففى النهايه لكم دينكم ولى دين .*


----------



## oesi no (20 أغسطس 2009)

نور الدين محمود قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> 
> هااااااااااااااااااي
> انا سيلفيا راحه سنه تانيه كليه
> ...


*من نجح فى شق  مصر هم المسلمين 
انظر حولك اخى الكريم 
اسئل والدك عن حال البلد فى الستينات 
التشدد والتطرف الاسلامى فى كل مكان 
التفرقة بين المرأة المسلمة والمرأة المسيحية بالحجاب وكشف الشعر 
التفرقة بين  الراجل المسلم  والرجل المسيحى ببعض الجمل  
مثل من يدخل على ماكن ويقول صلى على رسول الله او  اذكر الله او اى كلام من هذا  
دة طبعا غير ذبيبة الصلاة ورباية الدقن 
كان فين الكلام دة فى الستينات 
من فرق  مصر هما المسلمين 
كنا نعيش جميعا لا احد يعرف مين مسيحى ومين مسلم
وكان التعامل بالمثل فى كل شئ 
ظهر التطرف الاسلامى
وخطف واسلمة الاقباط 
وفى الاخر يتظاهر المسلمون انهم ملائكة الله النازلون من السماء ويتسأل من هو مثلك 
عن 
لماذا تخاف القبطية من زميلاتها المسلمين منتقبين ومحجبين 
من فرق بين المسيحين والمسلمين هم المسلمين 
وليس المسيحيين  
ولسنا لنا فى ذلك ذنب
نحن مازلنا كما كنا منذ زمن 
وانتم تطورتم من الحجاب الى تربيه اللحيه 
الى الى الى 
كل يوم نجد منكم جديد لتوضيح انكم مسلمون 
فيظهر المسلمون من المسيحييون 
وبالتالى فانصر اخاك ظالما او مظلوما اخى المسلم 
اخوك تنصره 
اخوك المسلم لازم تنصره 
دة دينك 
متقولش مش بنكرهكم
ولن يرضى عنك اليهود والنصارى الا اذا اتبعت ملتهم
دة كلام قرانك 
مش كلام من عندى
اليهود قردة وخنازير
والنصارى كفارررررر 
وشيوخك وضعو مجموعه من المحاذير فى التعامل مع النصارى الكفارررر 
انظر حولك اخى الحبيب 
ضع نفسك مكان القبطيه الذى تحدثت عنها
والتى لها اخت من مكان ما اقتربت من المسلمات 
وتم خطفها وهتك عرضها  تحت تأثير المخدر 
انظر الى التعامل بين الناس فى المصالح الحكوميه والمدارس والجامعات 
اخر حاجة احب اقولهالك 
مصر بخير
طالما المتشددين واخدين جانب  مش المسلمين واخدين جانب ولا المسيحيين واخدين جانب
احنا مش  عاوزين متشددين 
فجأة كدة ظهر على المسلم ان ربايه الدقن والذبيبة والحجاب هما الىل هيدخلوهم الجنة 
وكل  الناس اللى كانت موجودة قبل كدة دخلو النار بقى
لانه مكنش فيه حجاب ولا دقن ولا ذبيبة صلاة 
تقبل تحياتى 
اسف للاطالة 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أغسطس 2009)

*اله الاسلام ده تعبير اعتدنا استخدامه بسبب عدم اعتراف اكثريتكم أننا نعبد اله واحد فأعتذر لك عنه فالرب واحد وخالقنا واحد ولا جدال فى هذا .. ولكنك ايضا تستخدم تعبير نصارى ولسنا بنصارى نحن مسيحييون .. ما علينا من المسميات
نحن هنا يا اخى لا نتحدث عن قله من المسلمين يرتكبون هذه الجرائم ولكنهم كثيروووون والحوادث المذكوره وغيرها تشهد على ذلك .. و لا اخفيك انى كثيراً ما اشفق عليهم مثلهم مثل المجنى عليهم لان هناك ما أو من غرر بهم وافهمهم ان ما يفعلوه هو من صميم الدين وانها افعال تحبب فيهم ربهم .. هناك من زرع فى نفوسهم أننا كفره نستحق القتل .. هناك من حلل لهم اعراضنا واموالنا ولا  تخبرنى يا اخى  ان من فسر لهم الدين وانشأهم على كراهيتنا هم عملاء مدسوسين من الخارج فهؤلاء لم يشاركوا فى تربية الاطفال ولم يفسروا القرأن لا بالصحيح ولا بالخطأ .. ارجو الا ندفن روسنا فى الرمال كالنعام ونركن لنظرية المؤامره الخارجيه كما اعتدنا بل دعنا نفتح اعيننا ونواجه مشاكلنا لنصل لحل يضمن للاجيال القادمه العيش بسلام .

صدقنى انت لست بضيف ثقيل على الاطلاق فأنا سعيده جدا بالنقاش معك فأنت على خلق واسلوبك فى الحوار راقى فأهلا بك دائماً *


----------



## نور الدين محمود (20 أغسطس 2009)

يأخى أكمل الحديث ولا تاخد الحديث ناقصا  لقد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم (انصر أخاك ظالماً أو مظلوماً، فقال: رجل يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنصره إذ كان مظلوماً، أفرأيت إذا كان ظالماً كيف أنصره؟! قال: تحجزه أو تمنعه من الظلم، فإن ذلك نصره .
معنى قوله تعالى ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم معناها انى مهما تحليت بكل حسن ومهما فعلت كل حميد فلن أرضى احد حتى اتبع دينهم فالايه ليس فيها إساءه لاحد .
نعم فى عقيدتنا نقول انكم قوم ضالون بالمثل عقيدتكم تقول اننا قوم ضالون ففريق على الحق وفريق على الباطل وكلانا متعصب لرأيه يميل إلى دينه محب له يرى نفسه على الحق والاخر على الباطل لهذا نتناقش بهدوء فكلانا محب للاخر دون ان يدرى كلانا يرى نفسه على الحق والاخر على الباطل من اجل هذا يريد أن ينقذ أخاه من الضلال الى الهدى ويريد ان يتبع دينه اليس هذا مانفعله نحن الطرفان بشرط الا يكون الا بالحسنى والموعظه الحسنه وما امرنا الله ورسوله الا بحسن معاملتكم وعدم إيذائكم قال الله تعالى ( لاينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم فى الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم أن تبروهم وتقسطوا اليهم إن الله يحي المقسطين ) فيا اخى ترى ان الله لايأمرنا الا بالحسنى مع الذين يعيشون معنا فى سلام  اما الذين يقاتلونا أمثال امريكا واسرئيل ففيهم نزلت أيات الجهاد ردا للعدوان ودفاعا عن مقداستنا وحرماتنا ونسائنا واطفالنا وديننا فنحاربهم حتى يدعون الى السلام وفى ذلك امرنا الله بقبول السلام حقنا للدماء قال الله تعالى ( وإن جنحوا للسلم فاجنح لها ) .
اما ماذكرت من الحوادث فهيا حوادث فرديه ذكرتها سايقا الاخت دونا وقلت لها انها لاتمت بصله للاسلام او القرآن وما امرنا الله ورسوله بهذا ان الله لايأمر بالفحشاء فإنى ان اذيتك بغير وجه حق فكأنى أذيت رسول الله اترى كيف أمرنا الرسول بالحسنى معكم وفى النهايه اتقبل تحياتك وتحيه كل من يناقش معنا وانا كمان سعيد يادونا والله كان نفسى اكلم معاكم من زمان كان نفسى يكون ليا صاحب مسيحى عشان اوصله وجهه نظرى من خلاله لانى بحب مصر جدا وخايف عليها من الفتنه والسلام ختام.


----------



## Alexander.t (20 أغسطس 2009)

*يا استاذى الغالى ما فيش حد ليه دخل باللى بيحصل مفيش حاجه اسمها طابور خامس ولا طابور سادس*

*فى حاجه اسمها شويه من اخوتنا المسلمين المتعصبين هما اللى بيعملو ده كله*

*لكن طابور خامس الطابور الخماس ده هيكسب ايه من تفرقة شعب ولا اى حاجه وبعدين دول بره ملهاس فى تفرقة الشعب لانها مش هتكسب حاجه دى ناس مش فاضيه عشان تقعد تدبر مشاكل وحوارت وتوقع بين المسيحين والمسلمين الكلام ده لا اساس له من الصحه و وعار على كل انسان بيفكر *

*فكر صح تعرف ايه المشكله بس لو احنا قولنلك على المشكله مش هتصدق زى ما استاذتى دونا قالتلك وبرضه مصدقتش باختصار لانك مش هتصدق ومش هتحاول تصدق*


*احترم وجهة نظرك جدا  ربنا معاك وينور قلبك*

​


----------



## نور الدين محمود (20 أغسطس 2009)

اسرائيل لم تستطع النصر على مصر فى المواجهه العسكريه المباشره فلجأت للحيل والخديعه لتمزيق مصر من الداخل حتى يسهل عليها القضاء علينا فى اى مواجهه مستقبليه وهيا قريبه للغايه لجات للمخدرات للايدز للطاعون للفتنه الطائفيه عملا بالمبدأ الاستعمارى الشهير ( فرق تسد ) يعنى فرق بين اتنين تكسب كل حاجه وتتسيد المعركه .
حلم اسرائيل منذ نشاتها قيام اسرائيل الكبرى من النيل للفرات من ضمن احلام اسرئيل غزو مصر اما تدمر مصر من الدخل ساعتها مش هيكون فيه جيش وقياده منظمه للوقوف امام مخطاطاتها الحقيره ده يامينا اللى هتسفيده من الطابور الخامس اللى حاطه وسطنا ولو اسرائيل ماكنتش فاضيه لمصر امال هتفضى لمين قطر ؟؟؟
مصر هى العقبه وبزوال مصر الطريق مفتوح زى مالمخابرات المصريه عندها قسم 3 ج 1 الخا ص بإسرائيل اسرائيل كمان عندها قسم كامل خاص بمصر والخطط الخاصه بتدمير الجبهه الداخليه لمصر لاتنفذ وهديك مثال صغير كده :
لو عندى بطل العالم فى الملاكمه وعنده مرض داخلى فى جسمه زى الانفلونزا بس دور شديد اوى وجه واحد عايز يضربه ياترى هيعرف يدافع عن نفسه طبعا لا لان جسمه من جوا مريض فالبتالى أثر على ردود افعاله الخارجيه وفى الاخر انهزم امامه يرب يجنبنا شر كل فتنه والسلام ختام


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أغسطس 2009)

*اخى العزيز لو سلمت معك فرضاً أن هناك مؤامره خارجيه مستمره بهذا الشكل النشط والعجيب وتسعى لزرع الفتن وتفريق شمل ووحدة  الفريقين  ويبدو على حد قولك انهم نجحوا فى مهمتهم نجاح  كبير ولكن من المعروف أن البذره التى يتم غرسها فى ارض خصبه  تنمو و تترعرع  وتنتج ثماراً ..  فهل  ترى   أننا كنا ارضاً خصبه لنواياهم فيا ترى ما هو السبب من وجهة نظرك  ؟؟
 ام ان  الخلل  فى التفسير الخاطىء للايات والاحاديث وكثرة الفتاوى المشتته للاذهان وان صح ذلك   على من تقع مسؤولية ذلك ؟؟
لانه لا يصح ابداً ان نفسر ونعلم خطأ ونلقى اللوم على المتلقى .. لا يجوز ان نزرع فى النفوس ان الاخر كافر ومضل ونجس ونعود لنعاتبه ونعاقبه على افعاله الارهابيه تجاهه
 انا فى انتظار رأيك فى خطب الجمعه التى تشحن النفوس ولقد سمعت منها الكثير والكثير  والتى ينتج عنها اعمال تخريبيه ضد الاقباط هل ترى انها ايضاً ناتجه عن مؤامره خارجيه ؟؟؟
يا اخى صدقنى لو الاساس صحيح وقوى لن نكون فريسه سهله لاى متأمر مهما كانت قوته ولكن للاسف النفوس مشحونه بشكل يدفعنا  لان نقول ان النار ما زالت تحت الرماد وأننا لم نرى منها الا مجرد دخان وربنا يستر . *


----------



## Alexander.t (20 أغسطس 2009)

*يا استاذى الغالى دع من تلك كله لانى اثق ثقه عمياء فى انه لا يوجد زريع بيننا ليحدث فتنه ولكن دعنا نرى اجاباتك  عن الاسئله التى طرحتها عليكى استاذتى دونا*​ 
* فهل ترى أننا كنا ارضاً خصبه لنواياهم فيا ترى ما هو السبب من وجهة نظرك ؟؟
ام ان الخلل فى التفسير الخاطىء للايات والاحاديث وكثرة الفتاوى المشتته للاذهان وان صح ذلك على من تقع مسؤولية ذلك ؟؟
لانه لا يصح ابداً ان نفسر ونعلم خطأ ونلقى اللوم على المتلقى .. لا يجوز ان نزرع فى النفوس ان الاخر كافر ومضل ونجس ونعود لنعاتبه ونعاقبه على افعاله الارهابيه تجاهه
انا فى انتظار رأيك فى خطب الجمعه التى تشحن النفوس ولقد سمعت منها الكثير والكثير والتى ينتج عنها اعمال تخريبيه ضد الاقباط هل ترى انها ايضاً ناتجه عن مؤامره خارجيه ؟؟؟*


*لنرى اولنا تفسيرتك واجاباتك لكل الاسئله المطروحه سابقا لننظر فى الامر بشكل اوسع وادق بعيدا عن امريكا واسرئيل كما تقول فهذه افعال بعض من رجال الدين الاسلامى فما تفسيرك ؟*​


----------



## نور الدين محمود (20 أغسطس 2009)

السبب فى ذلك كله هو الاباء الذين يغرسون فى نفوس أبنائهم وهو صغار الكره للطرف الاخر فينشئون وقد امتلأت قلوبهم حقد وكراهيه لكل من يخالف دينهم وعقيدتهم ولايحتاجون الا همسه فى الأذن لتقوم الفتنه ويشتعل الصراع .

بالنسبه للخطب أنا اعلم ان جميع مساجد الاوقاف مراقبه بواسطه مباحث امن الدوله وأن احد لايجرؤ على الاساءه لكم باى حال من الاحوال وان كان هناك من قله من المتطرفين الذين لايفقهون من دينهم شيئا بل يسئيون للاسلام وهو منهم براء فكما قلت لكم إنى خريج من جامعه الازهر  التى علمتنى الاصول السليمه والتفسير الصحيح للقرآن والسنه وأقسم بالله العظيم انى لم  أقرء شيئا فى اى كتاب درسته مايحرض على العنف أو الكراهيه لمن ليس على دين الاسلام فلا إكراه فى الدين فلكم دينكم ولى دين فما تعلمنا من الرسول الكريم وخلفاءه الراشدون هو ماكتبته لكم فالخليفه عمر لم علم ببناء مسجد على كنيسه امر بهدم المسجد وإقامه الكنيسه فهذا ماتعلمه وماتعلمناه من المعلم والقدوه والمثل محمد بن عبد الله .
هناك الكثير من الفتاوى المضله والاحاديث المزوره عن رسول الله التى تسئ للاسلام ومن أجل ذلك قال الرسول ( من كذب على متعمدا فليتبؤ مقعده من النار) وذلك لان الرسول يعلم ضرر حديث كاذب فى نفس اى انسان لانه حينئذ سيشوه الاسلام ويضل الناس بعد ان اخرجهم الله من الظلمات الى النور .
فالاحاديث الحسنه الصحيحه هى التى جمعت فى كتاب البخارى ومسلم وماغير ذلك فمشكوك فى امره .
وبالنسبه للقرآن فكثير من آياته لاتفسر على معناها الظاهرى ولا تفهم الا بعد شرحها على يد مفسرين حنفاء واعطيكم مثال :
قال الله تعالى ( إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء ) ما معنى تلك الايه اذا فسرت على معناها الظاهرى ؟؟؟
والحقيقه ان معنى الايه الحقيقى ان العلماء نظرا لتوغلهم فى العلم وتوسعهم فيه واكتشافهم لكثير من علوم الارض يدركون مدى عظمه الخالق سبحانه وتعالى ومدى قدرته ومدى حكمته أكثر من غيرهم فيزدادون خشوعا وخوفا وحبا لله رب العالمين .
 يااخوانى المشاكل تحدث بين الاخوه وبين الاب والام فى المنزل الواحد فما بالكم ببلد بها طائفتين  مثل مصر والهند والعراق ولبنان لان كل الناس ليسوا ملائكه هناك الكثير من الشياطين بينهم لايستريح لهم بال الا باشتعال النار .
فبعض المسلمين الذين يفعلون ذلك ولا يحسبون على الاسلام ليسوا وحدهم هم المتطرفين ففى الهند المسلمين يذبحون على أيدى الهندوس لانهم اقليه وفى الصين مؤخرا أحرق المسلمون  لو أردت الحق فإن المسلمون هم المضطهدون فى أرجاء الارض وفى الازمان القديمه كنا نعيش مسالمين حتى جاءت اوروبا باساطيلها وجيوشها لغزو بلدان المسلمين تحت شعار الصليب فدافعنا عن أنفسنا ضدهم وسجل التاريخ موقفا مشرف لمسيحيى المشرق حيث وقفوا وحاربوا معنا ضد مسيحى المغرب ومن بعدهم جاء التتار واجتاحو كل بلاد الاسلام ودافعنا نحن ايضا وفى العصر الحديث تم تقسيم العالم الاسلامى لمستعمرات انجليزيه وايطاليه وفرنسيه ودافعنا نحن ايضا عن انفسنا حتى تحررنا ثم جاءت اسرائيل ودافعنا عن انفسنا هل تذكر فى التاريخ ولو مره واحده اننا كنا قوم معتدين مهاجمين أبدا لم يكون فكل حروبنا كانت حربا دفاعيه بحته هؤلاء الذين يصفون بالارهاب هم الارهابيين حقا سفكوا دمائنا وانتهكوا حرماتنا على مر العصور واليوم تقوم امريكا بشن نفس الحرب القديمه التى وصفها بوش بالحرب الصليبيه علينا والذى نفسى بيده لان دخلت امريكا واسرائيل مصر فلن يفرقو بين مسلم ومسيحى فلوكانوا يفعلون ذلك لفعلوا فى فلسطين حيثوا انتهكوا حرمه كنيسه المهدى وفعلوا فى لبنان التى هيا كما تعلمون أكثرها مسيحيون إن المحتل لايفرق بين ابناء بلد عدوهم فدعونا نحن أيضا لانفرق بين ابناء مصر .
إن مصر مستهدفه وهيا تحت حدقه عيونهم البغيضه .
أقول لكم ماتعلمته من الرسول الكريم حينما كان يأمر قاده جيوش المسلمين فى فتوحاتهم لاتقتلو شيخا ولا امرأه ولا طفلا ولا عجوزا ولا تقطعوا شجره ولا تذبحوا ناقه الا لاكله ولا تقطعوا شجره ولا نخله ولا تقاتلوا الا من قاتلكم هذا ماتعلمناه.
فعند فتح مصر كان الاقباط يعانون من ظلم الرومان فما نصرهم غير المسلمون لاننا امرنا بالعدل بين الناس مهما كانت ديانتهم ومهما كانت اجناسهم قال الله تعالى ( إن الله يامر بالعدل والاحسان وإيتاء ذى القربى وينهمى عن الفحشاء والمنكر والبغى يعظكم لعلكم تذكرون ) صدق الله العظيم .
أرجو أن اكون قد اجبت على تساؤلاتكم يأخوانى يأبناء مصر.


----------



## Alexander.t (20 أغسطس 2009)

*بصراحه كلامك جميل جدا بس كلام اذا كان يمط للحقيقه بصله فانه يمط لها من وجهة نظرك انت والاقليه الذين لهم عقول مستنيره سامحنى انت متعرفش حاجه*​ 
*انت بتتكلم كلام خطب ومواعز لكن الحقيقه غير كده مين قالك ان الاسلام مقتلش ولا شيخ ولا عجوز ولا طفلا ارجوك ارجع للدليل وارجع للتاريخ وسيبك من كتب التاريخ المصريه لانها مزوره عن الحقيقه ارجع للتاريخ يا سيدى الفاضل اما عن موضوع ان الماسجد مراقبه الكلام ده غير صحيح مراقبه ازاى يعنى حاطين عسكرى على كل جامع على كده ده فى فى كل شارع لا يقل عن عسكرى او اتنين *​ 
*برضه حضرتك لسه مصمم ان فى مفيش تفرقه والتفرقه جايه من بره وطابور خامس والكلام ده للاسف قولت لحضرتك وللاسف برضه حضرتك مش هتصدق ولو جبنا ادله وبراهين هتقولو دى اسرئليات *​ 
*احب انتبه بس لكلمه حضرتك قولتها فى اول كلامك*​ 



> السبب فى ذلك كله هو الاباء الذين يغرسون فى نفوس أبنائهم وهو صغار الكره للطرف الاخر فينشئون وقد امتلأت قلوبهم حقد وكراهيه


 

*بس احب اوضح لحضرتك نقطه الاباء فعلا بيغرسو كده بس مش من نفسهم بيغرسو عن طريق الدين اظاهر ان حضرتك مش متعمق فى الدين وبصراحه مش عاوزين نخش فى نقاشات دينيه ممكن تبحث بنفسك هنا فى نفس الموقع وترد على حاجات كتيير صدقنى الموضوع اصعب مما تتخيله مش عاوز اجرح حضرتك بكلامى *​ 

*توجه الى قسم حوار الاديان وستعرف الكثييييييييييييييير والكثييييير عن الاسلام وحينها سننتظرك هنا فى نفس الموضوع لتقل لنا ما هو السبب الحقيقى ورء كل هذه الكوارث التى تحل بينا نحن مسيحين مصر*​ 
*هل السبب ( امريكا و اسرئيل ) ام (الاسلام) ننتظر ردك بعد دراسة ما تم طرحها طوال 4 سنوات فى قسم حوار الاديان *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أغسطس 2009)

> السبب فى ذلك كله هو الاباء الذين يغرسون فى نفوس أبنائهم وهو صغار الكره للطرف الاخر فينشئون وقد امتلأت قلوبهم حقد وكراهيه لكل من يخالف دينهم وعقيدتهم ولايحتاجون الا همسه فى الأذن لتقوم الفتنه ويشتعل الصراع .
> 
> بالنسبه للخطب أنا اعلم ان جميع مساجد الاوقاف مراقبه بواسطه مباحث امن الدوله وأن احد لايجرؤ على الاساءه لكم باى حال من الاحوال وان كان هناك من قله من المتطرفين الذين لايفقهون من دينهم شيئا بل يسئيون للاسلام وهو منهم براء فكما قلت لكم إنى خريج من جامعه الازهر التى علمتنى الاصول السليمه والتفسير الصحيح للقرآن والسنه وأقسم بالله العظيم انى لم أقرء شيئا فى اى كتاب درسته مايحرض على العنف أو الكراهيه لمن ليس على دين الاسلام فلا إكراه فى الدين فلكم دينكم ولى دين فما تعلمنا من الرسول الكريم وخلفاءه الراشدون هو ماكتبته لكم فالخليفه عمر لم علم ببناء مسجد على كنيسه امر بهدم المسجد وإقامه الكنيسه فهذا ماتعلمه وماتعلمناه من المعلم والقدوه والمثل محمد بن عبد الله .


*ما تقوله هنا شىء جميل وحقيقه ينكرها الكثيرون للاسف ويا ليت الجميع يفكر مثلك كان الحال سيختلف كثيراً .. وأحييك على قولك ان هناك من المتطرفين من يزرعون الشوك ونحن للاسف من يجنيه .. ولكن يا أخى اسمحلى أين العقول المستنيره من هؤلاء المتطرفين اليس لكم دور تنويرى تجاههم .. اليس للازهر دور فى تصحيح هذه الافكار الرديئه ونشر الوعى الدينى للمبادى الجميله التى تتحدث عنها عن معاملة الاخر وحرية ممارسة الدين ؟؟*


> هناك الكثير من الفتاوى المضله والاحاديث المزوره عن رسول الله التى تسئ للاسلام


*للاسف يا أخى هذه الفتاوى هى أكثر انتشاراً من اى فكر مستنير وأعود واسأل اين أنتم منها ؟؟*
*ملحوظه صغيره أنا أرى ان الدفاع عن الوطن شرف وواجب ليس له علاقة بالدين وهذا رأيى دائماً فللوطن حق علينا لا نستطيع ان نغفله ولا يجوز ابداً ان نرحب بمستعمر لانه يدين بنفس ديننا *


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (20 أغسطس 2009)

*سلام المسيح للجميع
أ / نور احب اقول حاجه صغيره حضرتك قولت ان اللى جواهم كره وعايزين ياذو المسيحين قله من السلمين 
ااقدر اقولك لالالالالالالالالا
بالعكس اللى تفكيرهم زى حضرتك هما اللى نادرين جدا  اللى يعتبرو فى نظر المسلمين مش ملتزمين بالدين والكتاب والسنه
ليه؟
يعنى لما حضرتك تقول انا عايز تبقى فى محبه بين المسيحين والمسلمين وده طبعا اللى بننادى بيه من زمان جدا يرد عليك واحد من الملتزمين بالدين ويقولك ايه؟
انت مش بتقرا القران ربنا قال قاتلو الكفار  والرسول حثنا على ذلك فى احاديثه 
ومكتوب فى القران لقد كفر الذين قالو ان المسيح عيسى ابن مريم  هو الله
يعنى احنا بالنسبه لايمانك كفار فالقاعده  انكم تقاتلونا لتطبيق قول اله القران ورسوله
يعنى تفكيرك انت اللى شذ عن القاعده العامه للاسلام 
ولو حضرتك جبتلى ايات او احاديث عكس الكلام ده يبقى ده تناقض فى كتابك انت حر فى تفسيره
ياريتك تفكر وتفكر كويس جدا لان دى حياتك وابديتك 
هل هذا كلام الله ؟ هل هذا رسول من عند الله ؟ هل هذه تعاليم للمؤمينين بالله ؟ هل هذه اخرة المؤمينين بالله ؟
فكر فى هذه الاسئله وجاوب عنها فى داخلك واطلب من الله ان ينير طريقك
وفى النهايه اسف على الاطاله وعلى اى كلمه جرحتك لانى لا احب ان اجرح احد
+++*


----------



## نور الدين محمود (20 أغسطس 2009)

انا بستغرب ليه كل حاجه وحشه تقول الاسلام عمل الاسلام سوى انت تعرف ليه المصريين بعد الفتح دخلوا كلهم فى الاسلام بسبب انهم رأو أخلاق المسلمين حينذاك لان من بينهم كان صحابه رسول الله فلم يروا الا كل خير فكانوا فرسانا حقا لم يقتلوا من قاتلهم ولم يرفعوا سيوفهم الا على الظالمين يعنى انا لو شفت واحد مسيحى قاتل اقول المسيحيه عملت وامرت .
بالنسبه الى لقد كفر الذين قالو ان الله هو المسيح بن مريم اوك ده فى عقيدتنا ماختلافناش ولم نؤمر بقتال كل الكافرين امرنا فقط بقتال المعتدين فقط ولو رجعت للمشاركه السابقه هتلاقى انى كتبت آيه من القرآن ( لاينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم فى الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم ان تبروهم وتقسطوا اليهم ) ومعنى الايه انى لاقاتل من يعيش مع المسلمين فى سلام وامن وامان انما نزلت أيات الحرب والجهاد على الغزاه المعتدين امثال اسرائيل وامريكا وانا مش عارف انتوا ليه زعلانين من الايه دى ماحنا فى نظركم ضالين وكافرين صح ولا غلط؟
كل واحد بيختار طريقه وكل واحد مسؤل عن نفسه وانا بجد بضايق اما بتاخدوا ايه من القرآن او نص حديث وتكلموا عنه وانتوا مش فاهمينه كويس ونفسى فى الحوار يكون بأسلوب هادى اكتر من كده اسلوب الهجوم على الاخر مش بيوصل لنتيجه .
من آذى ذميا فقد آذانى الرسول الكريم أوجب أمنك وسلامتك بهذا الحديث وأى حد بيأذيكم يبقى مش مسلم لانه بيخالف اوامر الله ورسوله .
لايوجد تناقض فى القرآن المشكله بس اللى ياخد القرآن ياخده كله مره واحده ماينفعشى اخد بإيه واسيب آيه انما فى ايات بتنزل فى ناس وايات بتنزل فى ناس تانيه خالص زى ماقلت لحضرتك ان ايات القتال والجهاد نزلت لمن يعتدى علينا بس بس لاتطبق على من يعيش بيننا فى سلام .
بالنسبه لدور الازهر إن الازهر يقوم بدور كبير لتحسين صوره الاسلام والمسلمين بعد التشويه المتعمد بعد 11 سبتمبر نظرا لان 80 % من الميديا مسيطر عليها اليهود ولكنكم تعلمون فى هذا الزمن ان صوت الحق ضعف وقوى صوت الباطل ولو لم يكن للازهر دور ماتعلمت ماقلته لكم وهو لايبلغ ذره مما يتعلمه المتخصصون فى كليات الدعوه واصول الدين فانا خريج هندسه .
وانا بسأل مينا مين اللى قالك ان كتب التاريخ مزوره ومين اللى زورها انا معك ان بعض من احداث التاريخ تزور بالنسبه لاشياء معينه اما فيما يتعلق بالاشخاص فلا يستطيع احد تزويره لانه كما سجلته كتب التاريخ سجلتله ذاكره الناس وتناقلوها ابا عن جد حتى وصلت الينا الم تقرأ كتاب أعظم 100 شخصيه على مستوى التاريخ للكاتب الامريكى مايكل هارت وهو مسيحى وجاء على رأس القائمه الرسول محمد .
أنا مش قصدى انها مراقبه بعسكرى زى حضرتك مابتسخر انا بقصد انها بتملى على الخطباء ولا يستطيع احد مخالفتها لانها تابعه لوزاره الاوقاف.
بالنسبه للكوارث التى تحل بنا خوف امريكا من الاسلام فهى تعلم لو استيقظ المسلمون لتسيدوا الدنيا فهى تحاول الخلاص منه قبل يقظه المسلمين وسبحان الله أأصبح الاسلام الذى يهاجم من شتى بقاع الارض وهو الضحيه سبب للكوارث وأصبحت امريكا وهيا المعتديه أصبحت مظلومه . أمريكا واسرائيل هما المظلومين واحنا الظالمين ده اللى نجحوا فى زراعته بداخلكم يامينا لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله .قسما برب العزه لو كنتم فى بلد غير بلد مسلم لذقتم شتى انواع العذاب وفعلا ماحدش بيعرف الابيض غير مابيشوف الاسود شوف الهندوس بيعملوا ايه فى المسلمين فى الهند والصين فى المسلمين وتركيا العلمانيه فى الاكراد تعرف ليه بيعملوا كده لانهم غير مسلمين اما نحن لانفعل هذا لاننا مسلمين نطيع الله ورسوله .


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (20 أغسطس 2009)

*تعليق سريع على نور الدين :*



> *قال الله تعالى فى القرآن ( لتجدن اشد الناس عداوه للذين ءامنو اليهود والذين أشركوا ولتجدن أقربهم موده الذين قالو إنا نصارى ذلك بأن منهم قسيسين ورهبانا وانهم لايستكبرون ) *



*علماءكم يفسرون النص بأنه يتحدث عن فئة معينة محددة من النــصارى , وهم الذين اسلموا ....!!!!

صدقني يا عزيزي .... نحن لا يمكن خداعنا !

دينكم دين ارهابي يعادي البشر ويبغض المسيحيين واليهود اشد البغض !*



> *وقال الرسول محمد من أذى ذميا فقد آذانى *


*
حديث كاذب يا زميل للاسف كعادتكم في الاستشهاد بما هو ضعيف ومنكر  :


        188710 - من آذى ذميا فقد آذاني و من آذاني فقد آذى الله
        الراوي: - المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: غاية المرام - الصفحة أو الرقم: 469
        خلاصة الدرجة: لا أصل له بهذا اللفظ


        14404 - من آذى ذميا فأنا خصمه يوم القيامة الراوي: - - خلاصة الدرجة: ليس له أصل - المحدث: الإمام أحمد - المصدر: تنقيح تحقيق التعليق - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2/267



        199739 - من آذى ذميا فأنا خصمه ، ومن كنت خصمه خصمته يوم القيامة
        الراوي: جابر - خلاصة الدرجة: ليس له أصل - المحدث: الإمام أحمد - المصدر: موضوعات ابن الجوزي - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2/633



        17397 - من قذف ذميا حد يوم القيامة بسياط من نار
        الراوي: واثلة بن الأسقع الليثي - خلاصة الدرجة: منكر موضوع - المحدث: ابن عدي - المصدر: الكامل في الضعفاء - الصفحة أو الرقم: 7/365



        162802 - من آذى ذميا فأنا خصمه ، ومن كنت خصمه خصمته يوم القيامة
        الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود - خلاصة الدرجة: منكر الإسناد - المحدث: الخطيب البغدادي - المصدر: تاريخ بغداد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 8/367



        203865 - من قذف ذميا حد له يوم القيامة بسياط من نار
        الراوي: واثلة بن الأسقع - خلاصة الدرجة: أورده في كتاب الموضوعات - المحدث: ابن الجوزي - المصدر: موضوعات ابن الجوزي - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3/361



        186208 - من ظلم ذميا كان الله خصمه يوم القيامة أو كنت خصمه يوم القيامة
        الراوي: - - خلاصة الدرجة: ضعيف - المحدث: ابن تيمية - المصدر: مجموع الفتاوى - الصفحة أو الرقم: 18/128



        189478 - من آذى ذميا فقد آذاني
        الراوي: - المحدث: ابن القيم - المصدر: المنار المنيف - الصفحة أو الرقم: 98
        خلاصة الدرجة: باطل



        186635 - من آذى ذميا فقد آذاني
        الراوي: - المحدث: ابن تيمية - المصدر: مجموع الفتاوى - الصفحة أو الرقم: 28/653
        خلاصة الدرجة: كذب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*




> *وقال اللى تعالى لكم دينكم ولى دين .*



*منسوخة :

( وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلَّهِ فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَلا عُدْوَانَ إِلَّا عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ) (البقرة:193)

( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ جَاهِدِ الْكُفَّارَ وَالْمُنَافِقِينَ وَاغْلُظْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ) (التوبة:73)

( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ وَلْيَجِدُوا فِيكُمْ غِلْظَةً وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ) (التوبة:123)*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 أغسطس 2009)

*استاذى نور الدين محمود يعلم الله وحده باننى لا اسخر باى كلمه قولته فى مشاركات السابقه وان وصلك احساس انى سخرت  من كلامك فانا بقولك انا اسف قدام الجميع لكن يعلم اله تانى انا مش بسخر دى اول نقطه احب اعلق عليها تانى نقطه *

*المسيحين يا سيدى الفاضل الهم هو المسيح انا مسيحى والهى هو الله ( المسيح )*

*معنى كده انى من وجهة نظرك كافر او من وجهة نظر الاسلام عموما كافر لذلك يستوجب قتلى هذا ما فهمته من كلامك فهل انا على حق ؟؟؟؟*


*ثانيا انا بقول لحضرتك كتب التاريخ المصرى مزوره اسال كويس وانت تعرف ابحث على النت فى مواقع امينه وانت تعرف  مزوره يا سيدى الفاضل صدقنى مزوره *

*اما عن موضوع  اعظم 100 شخصيه على مر التاريخ فانا سمعت عن الموضوع ده بس معرفش اذا كان حقيقى او خيال  ولكن لنتطرق فى نقطه هامه جدا داخل هذا الموضوع فانا الرسول محمد جاء اعظم قائد سياسى فى هذا الكتاب وليس اكثر وعموما انا ليا تاريخ صحيح اتكلم من خلاله فما تتحدث عنه هى وجهة نظر كاتب وليس وجهة نظر عالم باكمل *


*اتطرق الى نقطه اخرى حضرتك جبتها فى مشاركتك السابقه وهى ليه المصريين دخل الاسلام فى الغزو العربى لمصر وسامحنى على تسميته غزو عربى وليس فتح لانه ليس فتح بل غزو المهم*

*المسيحين دخلو فى الاسلام من كثرة العذابات دخلو فى الاسلام عشان مكنشمعاهم فلوس يدفعوها الضريبه يا سيدى الغالى الضريبه كانت مفروضه على كل مسيحى او على اى شخص لم يدخل الاسلام وقرر البقاء على دينه هذا هو السبب يا استاذى  الفاضل *

*وهبحث لحضرتك عن كتاب اسمه ( هوامش الفتح العربى لمصر ) للباحثه والكاتبه سناء المصرى *

*والذى منع من الطبع والتداول داخل البلاد العربيه لما فيه من حقائق تاريخيه ثابته وهى حقائق الفتح العربى لمصر*

*ياريت يجماعه اللى يعرف يجيب الكتاب يجيبه عشان استاذ محمود يقرا بنفسه وانا هحاول اجيب*​


----------



## نور الدين محمود (20 أغسطس 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *استاذى نور الدين محمود يعلم الله وحده باننى لا اسخر باى كلمه قولته فى مشاركات السابقه وان وصلك احساس انى سخرت من كلامك فانا بقولك انا اسف قدام الجميع لكن يعلم اله تانى انا مش بسخر دى اول نقطه احب اعلق عليها تانى نقطه *​
> 
> *المسيحين يا سيدى الفاضل الهم هو المسيح انا مسيحى والهى هو الله ( المسيح )*​
> *معنى كده انى من وجهة نظرك كافر او من وجهة نظر الاسلام عموما كافر لذلك يستوجب قتلى هذا ما فهمته من كلامك فهل انا على حق ؟؟؟؟*​
> ...


 
لا يامينا انا قلتلك لم نؤمر بحرب من يعيش بيننا بسلام لاعدوان الا على الظالمين  
بالنسبه لموضوع الجزيه فاترك لك تلك المقاله:
هل أجبرتهم الجزية على الإسلام؟

ومن أكثر ما يثيره بعض الناس هو أن الجزية كانت السبب الأساسي في دخول أهل الكتاب الإسلام لعجزهم عن سدادها وهى فرية واهية لا تصمد لأبسط حقائق التاريخ؛ فالإسلام لم يكن أول من أخذ الجزية, فهي قانون عند كل الأمم بما فيهم اليهود والنصارى، فالعهد القديم الذي يؤمن به اليهود والنصارى يشرع الجزية ويذكر أن الأنبياء عليهم السلام أخذوا الجزية من الأمم المغلوبة حين غلبوا على بعض الممالك، كما صنع النبي يشوع مع الكنعانيين حين تغلب عليهم "فلم يطردوا الكنعانيين الساكنين في جازر، فسكن الكنعانيون في وسط افرايم إلى هذا اليوم، وكانوا عبيداً تحت الجزية" (يشوع 16)، وقد جمع لهم بين العبودية والجزية.

ويذكرالعهد الجديد في إنجيل متّى أن المسيح سئل: "أيجوز أن تعطى جزية لقيصر أم لا؟ .. فقال لهم: لمن هذه الصورة والكتابة؟ قالوا له: لقيصر. فقال لهم: أعطوا إذاً ما لقيصر لقيصر، وما للّه للّه".

ويعتبر أداء الجزية للسلاطين حقاً مشروعاً، بل ويعطيه قداسة، ويجعله أمراً دينياً، إذ يقول بولس في رسالته إلى رومية: "لتخضع كل نفس للسلاطين، السلاطين الكائنة هي مرتبة من الله، حتى إن من يقاوم السلطان يقاوم ترتيب الله، .. فأعطوا الجميع حقوقهم، الجزية لمن له الجزية، الجباية لمن له الجباية، والخوف لمن له الخوف، والإكرام لمن له الإكرام".

وقد كان الكاثوليك يفرضون الجزية على أرثوذكس مصر قبل أن يفتحها المسلمون, فما سمعناهم يقولون أن الأرثوذكس تركوا طائفتهم إلى الكاثوليكية هربا من الجزية, بل العكس نجدهم يتفنون في ذكر صبر وصمود الأرثوذكس على عقيدتهم وفرارهم إلى الصحارى والكهوف, وأنهم كانوا يفضلون الموت على ترك طائفتهم.

كذلك يؤلف النصارى الحكايات الطوال عن بسالتهم في مواجهة عصر الاستشهاد حين ألقاهم الرومان للأسود الجائعة وأحرقوهم في الميادين، وذبحوهم تحت أقدام أصنامهم, ومع هذا لم نسمع أن واحدا منهم قد أرتد عن دينه, لكنهم لما عجزوا عن تبرير دخول النصارى واليهود في الإسلام عن رضا وقناعة ولم يجدوا في الإسلام أسود جائعة أو نار تحرق المخالفين, حاولوا تبرير هذا الفتح العظيم بالجزية 
ونسى هؤلاء أن الجزية في الإسلام لم تزد في كل تاريخها عن أربع دنانير وتراوحت في أغلب أحوالها بين دينار ودينارين وأستشهد هنا بكلام المؤرخيين الغربيين انفسهم: 
يقول المؤرخ بنيامين كما نقل عنه آدم متز في الحضارة الإسلامية في القرن الرابع الهجري: "إن اليهود في كل بلاد الإسلام يدفعون ديناراً واحداً".

ويقول دربير في كتابه (المنازعة بين العلم والدين): "إن المسلمين ما كانوا يتقاضون من مقهوريهم إلا شيئاً ضئيلاً من المال لا يقارن بما كانت تتقاضاه منهم حكوماتهم الوطنية".

ويذهب مونتسكيو في كتابه (روح الشرائع) إلى أبعد من هذا فيرى أن بساطة الجزية عجلت بانتشار الفتوحات الإسلامية فيقول : "إن هذه الإتاوات المفروضة كانت سبباً لهذه السهولة الغريبة التي صادفها المسلمون في فتوحاتهم، فالشعوب رأت – بدل أن تخضع لسلسلة لا تنتهي من المغارم التي تخيلها حرص الأباطرة – أن تخضع لأداء جزية خفيفة يمكن توفيتها بسهولة، وتسلمها بسهولة كذلك".

الأجمل من كل هذا أن الجزية هذه لم تكن تؤخذ من كل أهل الكتاب, بل من الشباب القادر على حمل السلاح والقتال, وقت الحر والعمل والكسب وقت السلم, ولم تؤخذ قط من النساء أو الأطفال أو الشيوخ أو حتى الرهبان، قال القرطبي في تفسيره: "قال علماؤنا: الذي دل عليه القرآن أن الجزية تؤخذ من المقاتلين... وهذا إجماع من العلماء على أن الجزية إنما توضع على جماجم الرجال الأحرار البالغين، وهم الذين يقاتلون، دون النساء والذرية والعبيد والمجانين المغلوبين على عقولهم والشيخ الفاني".

قال الإمام مالك في (الموطأ): "مضت السنة أن لا جزية على نساء أهل الكتاب ولا على صبيانهم، وأن الجزية لا تؤخذ إلا من الرجال الذين قد بلغوا الحلم، وليس على أهل الذمة ولا على المجوس في نخيلهم ولا كرومهم ولا زروعهم ولا مواشيهم صدقة".

ويشهد آدم متز في كتابه (الحضارة الإسلامية) فيقول: "فكان لا يدفعها إلا الرجل القادر على حمل السلاح، فلا يدفعها ذوو العاهات، ولا المترهبون وأهل الصوامع إلا إذا كان لهم يسار".

وبمثله شهد ول ديورانت في موسوعته (قصة الحضارة) بقوله: "ويعفى منها الرهبان، والنساء، والذكور الذين هم دون البلوغ، والأَرِقَّاء، والشيوخ، والعَجَزة، والعُمي، والشديد الفقر".

وليس هذا فحسب، بل تسقط الجزية عند العجز عن سدادها، يقول ابن القيم في كتابه (أحكام أهل الذمة): "تسقط الجزية بزوال الرقبة أو عجزها عن الأداء".

قال القاضي أبو يعلى في كتابه (الأحكام السلطانية): "وتسقط الجزية عن الفقير وعن الشيخ وعن الزَمِن".

والسؤال الهام لماذا يأخذ المسلمون الجزية؟
الجزية تؤخذ منهم لحمايتهم عوضا عن التحاقهم بجيش المسلمين ,لأن جيش المسلمون جيش عقيدة تحركه وتضبطه في كل شأنه, لذلك لا يعقل أن يلتحق به غير المسلمين، لذلك أخذت الجزية عوضا عن حمايتهم.

يقول المؤرخ توماس أرنولد في كتابه (الدعوة إلى الإسلام): "ولم يكن الغرض من فرض هذه الضريبة على المسيحيين لوناً من ألوان العقاب لامتناعهم عن قبول الإسلام، وإنما كانوا يؤدونها مع سائر أهل الذمة. وهم غير المسلمين من رعايا الدولة الذين كانت تحول ديانتهم بينهم وبين الخدمة في الجيش، في مقابل الحماية التي كفلتها لهم سيوف المسلمين".

ويقول ول ديورانت (قصة الحضارة): "ولم تكن هذه الضريبة تفرض إلا على غير المسلمين القادرين على حمل السلاح.. وكان الذميون يعفون في نظير هذه الضريبة من الخدمة العسكرية.. وكان لهم على الحكومة أن تحميهم". 

لذلك ضمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لربيعة الحضرمي الحماية حين أخذ منه الجزية، فكتب له: «وأن نَصْرَ آل ذي مرحب على جماعة المسلمين، وأن أرضهم بريئة من الجور» [رواه ابن سعد في الطبقات الكبرى].

وكذلك ضمن عبادة بن الصامت للمقوقس عظيم القبط، حين قال: "نقاتل عنكم من ناوأكم وعرض لكم في شيء من أرضكم ودمائكم وأموالكم، ونقوم بذلك عنكم إن كنتم في ذمتنا، وكان لكم به عهد علينا ..." [رواه ابن عبد الحكم في فتوح مصر وأخبارها].

وكتب خالد بن الوليد لبعض نواحي العراق : "فإن منعناكم فلنا الجزية، وإلا فلا حتى نمنعكم- أي نحميكم-" (تاريخ الطبري).

لذا قرر الفقهاء أن الجزية شرطها الحماية، قال أبو الوليد الباجي في (المنتقى شرح موطأ مالك): "الجزية تؤخذ منهم على وجه العوض لإقامتهم في بلاد المسلمين والذب عنهم والحماية لهم"، وبمثله قال الماوردي في الأحكام السلطانية، والنووي في مغني المحتاج وابن قدامة في المغني.

بل ينقل القرافي في (الفروق عن ابن حزم) إجماعاً للمسلمين لا تجد له نظيراً عند أمة من الأمم، فيقول: "من كان في الذمة، وجاء أهل الحرب إلى بلادنا يقصدونه، وجب علينا أن نخرج لقتالهم بالكراع والسلاح، ونموت دون ذلك، صوناً لمن هو في ذمة الله تعالى وذمة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ فإن تسليمه دون ذلك إهمال لعقد الذمة".

ويعلق القرافي فيقول: "فعقد يؤدي إلى إتلاف النفوس والأموال صوناً لمقتضاه عن الضياع إنه لعظيم".

بل يذهب الإسلام على أعظم من هذا بكثير، يقول ابن النجار الحنبلي في (مطالب أولي النهى): "يجب على الإمام حفظ أهل الذمة، ومنع من يؤذيهم، وفكُّ أسرهم، ودفع من قصدهم بأذى". 

ولما أغار أمير التتار قطلوشاه على دمشق في أوائل القرن الثامن الهجري، وأسر من المسلمين والذميين من النصارى واليهود عدداً، ذهب إليه الإمام ابن تيمية ومعه جمع من العلماء، وطلبوا فك الأسرى، فسمح له بالمسلمين، ولم يطلق الأسرى الذميين، فقال له شيخ الإسلام: "لابد من افتكاك جميع من معك من اليهود والنصارى الذين هم أهل ذمتنا، ولا ندع لديك أسيراً، لا من أهل الملة، ولا من أهل الذمة، فإن لهم ما لنا، وعليهم ما علينا"، فأطلقهم الأمير التتري جميعاً (مجموع الفتاوى 28).

وكل هذا يبطل كذب الحاقدين ويبرز نور الإسلام وعدله ورحمته ويكشف للجميع السبب الحقيقي لدخول الملايين في الإسلام, إنها الرحمة الإلهية التي جعلها الله سبحانه أحد أهم مميزات شريعته السمحة ولا يغفل عن هذا الدين إلا من رضي لنفسه بالعبودية للبشر والخزي والعذاب في الآخرة.

 ان اقباط مصر كان ينظرون الى العرب بانهم المنقذين من ظلم الرومان ووحشيه الرومان واضطهاد الرومان فكان فتحا وليس غزوا .


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أغسطس 2009)

*يا جماعه لو سمحتوا رجاء محبه نراعى القوانين 
الموضوع فى القسم العام مش فى الحوار الاسلامى 
اى مشاركه خارج اطار الموضوع الاصلى ستحذف فورا ​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (20 أغسطس 2009)

*سلام المسيح للجميع
م / نور الدين محمود 
حضرتك قلت اكثر من مره ماتعلمته فى الازهر اوما درسته فى الازهر من مبادىء وقيم عاليه وتعاليم رفيعه
اسمعت يا بشمهندس عن الدكتور محمد عماره وكتابه فتنه التكفير  هل تعلم ما يقول به
يقول الدكتور المحترم ان النصارى واليهود كفره ومشركون ودمائهم واموالهم واعراضهم حلال
وقام بطباعة الكتاب والازهر كان يوزعه مجانا !!!!!!!!!!!!
هذا ليس هجوم عليكم كمسلمين يا بشمهندس هذه حقائق ان كنت لا تقبلها انت ففكر جيدا فيما تتبعه 
من يسىء للمسيحسين من المسلمين ليس بمخطىء فى نظر دينه بل هو الذى يطبق دينه 
انا لا اهاجمك ولن اهاجم اى من المسلمين ولا الاسلام لانه ليس من تعاليم ايماننا 
فلتكفو انتم عن مهاجماتنا انتم وقرانكم ونبيكم
+++*


----------



## Strident (20 أغسطس 2009)

عزيزي نور...

لا تخف من فتنة طائفية...
مهما بلغت الخلافات و ذلك لسبب بسيط جداً...أن اي فتنة يلزمها طرفين...بينما في مصر هناك طرف واحد...

فالمسيحيين لم و لن يكون لهم ميليشيت و لا أسلحة...و لن يمارسوا العنف...

كل مظاهر الكراهية و الاختلاف لا تلوموا سوى أنفسكم...و فعلاً هناك طابور خامس...إنما ليس ما تظنه...
إنه الإخوان و الوهابيين و السلفيين...و هم يعملون لصالح السعودية و القاعدة و من يدور في فلكهما...

إن لفظ فتنة طائفية ظالم للمسيحيين، لأن الفتنة تحمل معنى التكافؤ و توزيع المسؤولية، بينما على مدار التاريخ المسلمين (أو بعضهم) هم فقط يعتدون على المسيحيين، و لم و لن يحدث أبداً أن يرد المسيحيون بعنف...


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أغسطس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ما تقوله هنا شىء جميل وحقيقه ينكرها الكثيرون للاسف ويا ليت الجميع يفكر مثلك كان الحال سيختلف كثيراً .. وأحييك على قولك ان هناك من المتطرفين من يزرعون الشوك ونحن للاسف من يجنيه .. ولكن يا أخى اسمحلى أين العقول المستنيره من هؤلاء المتطرفين اليس لكم دور تنويرى تجاههم .. اليس للازهر دور فى تصحيح هذه الافكار الرديئه ونشر الوعى الدينى للمبادى الجميله التى تتحدث عنها عن معاملة الاخر وحرية ممارسة الدين ؟؟*
> 
> *للاسف يا أخى هذه الفتاوى هى أكثر انتشاراً من اى فكر مستنير وأعود واسأل اين أنتم منها ؟؟*
> *ملحوظه صغيره أنا أرى ان الدفاع عن الوطن شرف وواجب ليس له علاقة بالدين وهذا رأيى دائماً فللوطن حق علينا لا نستطيع ان نغفله ولا يجوز ابداً ان نرحب بمستعمر لانه يدين بنفس ديننا *



*ولكى نعود لاساس الموضوع اتمنى ان تجيبنى على تساؤلاتى الموجوده فى هذه المشاركه يا نور
أين أنتم يا خريجى الازهر يا اصحاب الفكر المستنير والمتعقل من أصحاب العقول المظلمه ومتزعمى حركات الارهاب .؟؟؟
ما دوركم لترشدوهم وتنيروا عقولهم ؟؟*


----------



## Kerya_Layson (20 أغسطس 2009)

_*نعمه وسلام للجميع
اخى الحبيب  نور



			انت تعرف ليه المصريين بعد الفتح دخلوا كلهم فى الاسلام بسبب انهم رأو أخلاق المسلمين حينذاك لان من بينهم كان صحابه رسول الله فلم يروا الا كل خير فكانوا فرسانا حقا لم يقتلوا من قاتلهم ولم يرفعوا سيوفهم الا على الظالمين يعنى انا لو شفت واحد مسيحى قاتل اقول المسيحيه عملت وامرت .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لن اعقب على كلامك المغلوط هنا لاحترام قوانين المنتدى لاكنى اريدك ان تفتح لنا موضوعا جديد فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى لنناقش فيه ما تدعى ونثبت لك ان الاسلام ما جاء الا لاضطهاد المسيحين 
ونعرفك كيف امنوا المسيحين بالاسلام وقت دخوله مصر
ارجوا فتج موضوعا جديد فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى للنظر فيما تقول

ثانيا:_  تتبعت كل ما كتبته وكل ما كتبه الاخوة وبالاخص الاخت دونا
ولكى بعض الملاحظات السريعه وهى
1_ تطبيق ما انت تفكر على كل المسلمين وهذا خطء... نحن ايضا نعيش مع المسلمين ونعرف كيف يفكرون وكيف يعاملوننا
2_عدم مراعاه كم ذاق الاقباط مرا من الشريعه الاسلاميه _(لا اناقشك فى ثاحكامها الا فى القسم المخصص)

ثم تتبع ما اكتب وركز معى

للاسف الدستور المصرى هو دستور واسلامى وهابى تنص الماده التانيه من الدستو على الاتى
" مصر دوله اسلاميه تصير بمقتضى الشريعه الاسلاميه والشيعه الاسلاميه هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع"

سؤل لك .... وماذا عن الاقباط وشريعتهم؟؟؟؟ هل هم مهمشين  فى نظر الدوله؟؟؟

نقطه اخرى....
الاقباط داخل مصر وطنهم الاصلى لا يشعرون بحقوقهم الكامله لذلك هم غاضبون الا ما تعطى دولتك حق الاقباط فى التمثيل بمجلس الشعب والقضاء والشئون الاداريه العليا ومحاكم النقض والمخابرات المصريه ... الخ من المراكز الحساسه.... اتريد اننا لا نعبر عن غضبنا بعد ذلك؟؟؟

ليس فقط ذلك بل التعاليم الوهابيه التى ادخلت على مصرنا الحبيب وقت السادات والتى تغلغلت فى نفوس المصرين ادت الى كره المسيحى... عدم محبتهم.... عدم احترامهم... اغتصاب حقوقهم

لكى تعود مصر لروح المحبه من جديد عليك الاتى
1_ تغير الدستور المصرى وصيروره مصر دوله مدنيه وفصل الدين عن الدوله تماما تماما
2_ اعطاء الاقباط حقوقهم كامله
3_ توعيه الشعب وخصوصا الخطاب واأمه المساجد لكى يبثوا روح المحبه والاخوة لا روح البغض والكره
4_اعطاء حريه التعبير للكل وليس للاخوان وغيرهم لا


اخى الفاضل نور
لو كنت انت مسيحى لما كنت اضفت هذا الموضو لشعورك بما نحن نعانيه
لاكنى اترئف ما انت به وما انت لا تشعر به لذلك اسئل الرب ان يكون معك
والله القدير بيده كل شىء فهو يستطي ان يغير كل شىء 
ونحن نؤمن بقدره الله ونثقه فيه وننتظر الرب
الهى معاك*_


----------



## استفانوس (21 أغسطس 2009)

سلام ونعمة
اخي الحبيب نور
في البداية احب ان ارحب بك في منتديات الكنيسة
والحقيقة ان ادبك في الحوار شدني بان اشارك
ولكن ردي لايمكن ان يكون في هذا القسم لانه خارج عن ساحة الحوار الاسلامي
ففي هذا مخالفة لقوانين المنتدى
فاذا قلبت ان احاورك بكل محبة في ساحة الحوار الاسلامي
منتدى الحوار الإسلامي


----------



## oesi no (21 أغسطس 2009)

نور الدين محمود قال:


> يأخى أكمل الحديث ولا تاخد الحديث ناقصا  لقد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم (انصر أخاك ظالماً أو مظلوماً، فقال: رجل يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنصره إذ كان مظلوماً، أفرأيت إذا كان ظالماً كيف أنصره؟! قال: تحجزه أو تمنعه من الظلم، فإن ذلك نصره .
> معنى قوله تعالى ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم معناها انى مهما تحليت بكل حسن ومهما فعلت كل حميد فلن أرضى احد حتى اتبع دينهم فالايه ليس فيها إساءه لاحد .
> نعم فى عقيدتنا نقول انكم قوم ضالون بالمثل عقيدتكم تقول اننا قوم ضالون ففريق على الحق وفريق على الباطل وكلانا متعصب لرأيه يميل إلى دينه محب له يرى نفسه على الحق والاخر على الباطل لهذا نتناقش بهدوء فكلانا محب للاخر دون ان يدرى كلانا يرى نفسه على الحق والاخر على الباطل من اجل هذا يريد أن ينقذ أخاه من الضلال الى الهدى ويريد ان يتبع دينه اليس هذا مانفعله نحن الطرفان بشرط الا يكون الا بالحسنى والموعظه الحسنه وما امرنا الله ورسوله الا بحسن معاملتكم وعدم إيذائكم قال الله تعالى ( لاينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم فى الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم أن تبروهم وتقسطوا اليهم إن الله يحي المقسطين ) فيا اخى ترى ان الله لايأمرنا الا بالحسنى مع الذين يعيشون معنا فى سلام  اما الذين يقاتلونا أمثال امريكا واسرئيل ففيهم نزلت أيات الجهاد ردا للعدوان ودفاعا عن مقداستنا وحرماتنا ونسائنا واطفالنا وديننا فنحاربهم حتى يدعون الى السلام وفى ذلك امرنا الله بقبول السلام حقنا للدماء قال الله تعالى ( وإن جنحوا للسلم فاجنح لها ) .
> اما ماذكرت من الحوادث فهيا حوادث فرديه ذكرتها سايقا الاخت دونا وقلت لها انها لاتمت بصله للاسلام او القرآن وما امرنا الله ورسوله بهذا ان الله لايأمر بالفحشاء فإنى ان اذيتك بغير وجه حق فكأنى أذيت رسول الله اترى كيف أمرنا الرسول بالحسنى معكم وفى النهايه اتقبل تحياتك وتحيه كل من يناقش معنا وانا كمان سعيد يادونا والله كان نفسى اكلم معاكم من زمان كان نفسى يكون ليا صاحب مسيحى عشان اوصله وجهه نظرى من خلاله لانى بحب مصر جدا وخايف عليها من الفتنه والسلام ختام.


*يا سيدى الفاضل   هما سؤالين لا ثالث لهم 
هل تريد مصر دولة اسلامية ام لا ؟؟؟؟
هل ترى فى الحجاب وتربيه الدقن والمظهرية كلها فى المسلمين   نوع من التفرقة بين جهتى الامة ؟؟؟؟؟
وتلك الاشياء هى السبب فيما تشكو منه الان 
سلام المسيح 
*​


----------



## نور الدين محمود (21 أغسطس 2009)

أنا اسف يا استفانوس فكما قلت لدونا انى لم اقصد فتح حوار اسلامى انا كنت برد على أسئله اخوانى فقط ومتشكر على كلامك ليا وانا موافق فى اى حاجه تطلبها


----------



## georgebarakat (21 أغسطس 2009)

ايلى يعرف ويقرا القرأن بفهم يعرف انه لايوجد سلام فى الاسلام، وان فترة السلام كانت فى بداية الاسلام فقط ولما انتشر نسخ السلام واصبح الجهاد والقتال(اتمسكن حتى يتمكن) ؛ وعليه فان الارهاب الاسلامى هذه الايام هو الاسلام الحقيقى وايلى ميعرفش القران كويس من المسلمين هو انسان مسالم


----------



## نور الدين محمود (21 أغسطس 2009)

للاسف واضح انكم كلكم اتأثرتوا بالدعايه المضاده للاسلام بعد 11 سبتمبر وانا خريج جامعه الازهر مافهمشى القرآن مين اللى هيفهمه احسن منى وفيه حجات كتير عايز اقولها بس زى مادونا واستفانوس قالولى ان هنا مش مكانه الصحيح .


----------



## antonius (21 أغسطس 2009)

لا ارى ان من الصواب هو الكلام بالاسلاميات هنا...تفضل في القسم الاسلامي..وسترى الادلة على اصولها..والرد على ما نقلت من كلام ركيك..
....
اما عن الموضوع الاصلي..فانا احب ان احدثك يا استاذ نور الدين...عما حدث لنا نحن مسيحيو العراق...وانا لست مصرياً...ونحن في العراق..في اخر خمسين سنة لم نشهد اضطهادا قوياً..بالعكس عايشين بمحبة واخوة! ولكن! وساتكلم عن التاريخ الحديث فقط...
عندما انفلت النظام! وسابت كلاب الارهاب في الشوارع...منذ الاحتلال الامريكي ولحد يومنا..اكثر من نصف كنائس بغداد تم تفجيرها!! بغداد هذه التي سكنها المسيحيين قبل ان يكون للاسلام وجود! واكثر من نصف مسيحيي العراق تم تهجيرهم وطردهم من بلدهم خلال هذه الست سنوات حسب تقارير اجنبية!!!! نحن اهل العراق الاصليين منذ ما يزيد عن سبعة الاف سنة!!! يطردنا شرذمة يحملون رايات تقول" لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله" و"الله اكبر"...صدقني..لو كان هذا اله لبصقت في وجهه ولو كان حق!! وسأدخل جهنمه مرفوع الرأس...!!!
...
كنيستي فجروها...القس راعيها قتلوه بعد سنتين من الزمان...ووطني هجروني منه..واقاربي خطفوا وقتلوا وتشردوا...ولا طوابير خامسة ولا يهود ولا بطيخ!! رأيناهم بأعيننا مرات ومرات...وشهدنا المعارك والانفجارات!!..فالمصاب كبير..والكلمات لا تكفي للتعبير! 
.........المسيحيين العراقيين الوحيدين الذين كانوا قد نجوا من مجازر المسلمين..هم الذين تفرقوا بين الجبال في قرى شديدة الصغر!! هذا الكلام حتى قرون متاخرة...ولم ينزل المسيحيون للمدن الا في القرن العشرين وما سبقه بقليل...اما اليهود العراقيين..فطردوا في ايام سوداء دون سبب!!...
.....
الاسلام هو السبب يا حبيبي...حتى ولو حاولت اقناع نفسك بالعكس!! 
قبل ان يكون لاسرائيل وامريكا وجود..نحن عانينا نفس الامور!!  
​


----------



## georgebarakat (21 أغسطس 2009)

كل خريجى الازهر حافظين مش فاهمين- فتش الكتب جميعها تتكلم على ان المسيح هو كلمة الله اى الله المتكلم فى جسد المسيح فهو الوحيد بدون خطية وبدايتة على الارض وحتى صعوده للسماء وكذا معجزاته التى تدل على قدرته على كل شئا الا تشير الى شئ هذا فضلا عن السلام الداخلى الذى يكتسبة من يتبع المسيح
وعلى النقيض نري كل من يتبع محمد ويعرف القران جيدا فهو انسان عدوانى(الشيطان داخله)وكل همه الفروض والنساء


----------



## نور الدين محمود (21 أغسطس 2009)

سبحان الله تتكلمون عن ماحدث لكم من بضع متطرفين منذ 6 سنوات فحسب فمابالكم مما فعلوه مسيحيو الغرب من حملات صليبيه على مر عده قرون فعلوا بالمسلمين مالم يخطر ببال احد لماذا تنسون هذا ولا تتذكرون الا ماحدث لكم من بضع اناس لايحملون على الاسلام عندما يأمرك الله بعدم الزنا او القتل وتفعل ايكون الله هو السبب ايكون دينك هو المدان لا ان لك عقل واذن وبصر عندما يخطئ مسلم اقول قد اخطئ المسلم ولا اقول ان الاسلام به عيب او نقص تتذكرون ماحدث لكم على ايدى المسلمين وماهم بسملمين وتنسون ماحدث لنا على ايدى نصارى الغرب لماذا ؟؟؟
اذا كانت الكنائس هدمت وفجرت فى العراق فلا تتناسى عن اضرحه المساجد التى نسفت ايضا فى بغداد والبصره لا تنسى هذا ولاتأخذ بما يتبع هواك ولا تجعلهم يحركونكم كقطع الشطرنج .

الان تسئ لخالقك وتريد ان تبصق فى وجهه ( حاشا لله وقد خلقك من قبل ولم تك شيئا ) تريد ان تدخل ناره وانت مرفوع الرأس افعل ان شئت ليتك تعلم وتبصر وتفهم هذه النار التى تتمناها هتى التى قال الله عنها فى كتابه الحكيم ( وترى الناس سكارى وماهم بسكارى ولكن عذاب الله شديد ) ( يوم يفر المرء من أبيه وأمه وأخيه وصاحبته وبنيه لكل امرء منهم يومئذ شان يغنيه ) 
إن وجه ربى كريم وإن أقصى أمانى من يدخل الجنه أن يطيل النظر فى وجه ربى الاعلى التى ان نظرت اليها تتناسى كل ماحولك من متع الجنه وكل متعه ستسقط أمام لذه النظر لربى الاعلى .

الالاف المسلمين يقتولن كل يوم فى العراق وليس النصارى فقط فالارهاب لايعرف طائفه ولا دين ولا عرق اليس ايهاب الشرف السفير المصرى مسلم لماذا ذبح على ايدى الارهابيين اذن والالاف التفجيرات تحدث فى الاسواق كل يوم فى العراق ولا تفرق بين مسلم ومسيحى لماذا تنظرون لانفسكم انكم وحدكم مظلومين واننا الظالمين اليست أمريكا المسيحه قتلت الالاف المسلمين اليست اوروبا النصرانيه ذبححت الالاف المسلمين فى حروبهم الصليبيه وعلى الرغم من هذا نتسامح ولانتعامل بالتاريخ بل نتعامل بالمثل من يعادينا نعاديه ومن يسالمنا نسالمه نكره الحرب والدمار ولكن ان فرض علينا فنحن اهل له لانخشى الا الله ولا نتبغى سوى رضى الله .


----------



## نور الدين محمود (21 أغسطس 2009)

عندما دخل الرسول محمد مكه فى عام الفتح جمع مشركوا قريش الذين عذبوا المسلمين وحاربوا الرسول وهجروا المسلمين من ديارهم ماذا قال لهم الرسول بعد جمعهم قال لهم اذهبوا فانتم الطلقاء هذا ماقاله الرسول ومانتعلمه الرسول. وعندما دخل الخليفه عمر القدس ماذا فعل مع مسيحها أمنهم على أرواحهم وممتلكاتهم وعبادتهم وهذا مافعله أيضا صلاح الدين الايوبى عند فتح القدس وتحرريها من الصليبين وعندما مرض ريتسارد قلب الاسد الغازى المسيحى من عالجه صلاح الدين الايوبى المسلم كل من يعرف القرآن جيد هو العكس يآخى انسان مسامح مسالم يحب العفو يحب السلام


----------



## نور الدين محمود (21 أغسطس 2009)

بس انا دلوقتى عرفت ايه المشكله عندكم مشكلتكم هى التعميم لو شفتم واحد مسلم مش كويس علطول تعمموا وتقولا الاسلام وحش لو شفتم أزهرى مش كويس علطول تقولوا كل الازهريه حافظين مش فاهميين بأى منطق بتقولوا ده اخلاق الاخوات نفسهم اللى جايين من اب وام واحده مش شكل بعض فيهم الطيب وفيهم الوحش لو شويه ارهابيين عملوا حاجه علطول الاسلام دين ارهاب وده فهم خاطئ وحكم مش سليم .


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أغسطس 2009)

*من فضلكم وللمره ا لثاانيه رجاء محبه  عدم الدخول فى حوارات اسلاميه فهناك قسم مخصص لهذا النوع من الحوار ومجال الحديث فيه مفتوح على مصراعيه .
اما مجال حديثنا هنا مع الاخ نور فى هذا الموضوع محدد والفكره الرئيسيه هى 
من طرفنا نرى ان التعاليم الاسلاميه أدت بنا لمجتمع مشحون نرى اثاره فى العديد من الحوادث التى تتم ضد اقباط مصر من قتل وسرقة وهتك اعراض وخطف واسلمه وغيرها الكثير التى يقوم بها مرتكبوها تحت اسم الاسلام وللاسف هم يعتقدون ان ما يقوموا به هى افعال تقربهم من ربهم.
ونور يرى ان تعاليم الاسلام مخالفه لما يحدث والخطأ فى التطبيق 
وأحب أن اوضح  واؤكد  أنه لولا أنى رأيت ان اخونا نور صاحب عقليه مستنيره ويعى جيدا اصول الحوار لما تحدثت معه فرجاء الالتزام من الجميع وعدم الخروج عن الموضوع الاساسى حتى لا نشتت فكر محدثنا .
وأعود وانبه أن اى مشاركه اسلاميه بحته من اى طرف سيتم حذفها فورا .​*


----------



## نور الدين محمود (21 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يادونا حقيقى انتى انسانه جميله جدا لكى منى كل التحيه والتقدير والاحترام واعدك الا اتكلم ثانيه فى هذا الموضوع هنا الا فيما يختص بالموضوع الاصلى فقط .


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسى يا نور لذوقك وأتمنى أن يمتد الحوار لنصل معاً لايضاح كل وجهات النظر ففى الحقيقه أنا تراودنى كثير من التساؤلات ولن اجد مثلك كثير  لادير معه هذا  الحوار الراقى 
أنت لم تنكر وجود الكثير من الجرائم التى ترتكب باسم الاسلام فى حقنا كأقباط ولكن تختلف معى فى أنك ترى أنها مجرد جرائم فرديه وأنا اؤكد لك أنها جماعات تنظيميه تعمل بطرق مختلفه وهدفها واحد وترى هذه الجماعات ما يدعم فكرها  فى القرأن والاحاديث فضلا عن الفتاوى الكثيره من بعض الشيوخ ولكى نعود لاساس الموضوع اتمنى ان تجيبنى على تساؤلاتى  يا نور
أين أنتم يا خريجى الازهر يا اصحاب الفكر المستنير والمتعقل من أصحاب العقول المظلمه ومتزعمى حركات الارهاب .؟؟؟
ما دوركم لترشدوهم وتنيروا عقولهم وتصححوا لهم افكارهم؟؟ 

ودعنى اسألك هل قرأت عن هذه الجرائم أو شاهدتها على مر السنين سواء فى الصحافه أو فى الاعلام  وكيف ترى هذه الجرائم كمسلم ؟؟*


----------



## oesi no (21 أغسطس 2009)

*هريحك يا استاذ نور واحطلك الاسباب الطبيعيه للى خلاك تقول  خسارة على مصر
1- تكفير الاخر عند المسلمين فى الحقبة الزمنية الاخيرة منذ تولى السادات حكم مصر  ومن قام بنشر ذلك الفكر هم الاخوان المسلمون
2- المظهرية فى اوج عظمتها عند المسلمون فى الشارع الان انه بسم الله ما شاء الله عليها لابسه النقاب وانه بسم الله ما شاء الله عليه دقنه قد كدة وزبيبة الصلاة واضحة  ومن قام بذلك هم ايضا الاخوان المسلمون 
 من 1 و2 تستنتج الاتى 
1- المسلم لا يعامل المسيحى بالحسنى فهو كافر وان قدرت اخليه مسلم يبقا ليا مش عارف كام حورية فى الجنة 
2- الناس فهذة مسلمة وتلك مسيحية بشعرها او كما تقولون متبرجة 
3- بقى كل اهداف المسلمون فى الدنيا انهم يعرفو المسيحيين ايه هو الاسلام 
بأشكال كتير
هدفكم الوحيد فى الوقت الحالى بقى الجهاد بالخطف والاسلمة تارة (متشددة ) بعلو الصوت فى قراة القرأن فى وجة المسيحيين تارة  ( اغلب من يقرأون القرأن فى المواصلات العامة ) ومتحاولش تقول حالات فرديه 
مفيش حالات فردية على مدار 5 سنين بشكل يومى بركب مترو الانفاق 
 تقدر تقولى مين سبب ان البنت المسيحيه بتخاف من المسلمة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
*​


----------



## نور الدين محمود (21 أغسطس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرسى يا نور لذوقك وأتمنى أن يمتد الحوار لنصل معاً لايضاح كل وجهات النظر ففى الحقيقه أنا تراودنى كثير من التساؤلات ولن اجد مثلك كثير لادير معه هذا الحوار الراقى *
> *أنت لم تنكر وجود الكثير من الجرائم التى ترتكب باسم الاسلام فى حقنا كأقباط ولكن تختلف معى فى أنك ترى أنها مجرد جرائم فرديه وأنا اؤكد لك أنها جماعات تنظيميه تعمل بطرق مختلفه وهدفها واحد وترى هذه الجماعات ما يدعم فكرها فى القرأن والاحاديث فضلا عن الفتاوى الكثيره من بعض الشيوخ ولكى نعود لاساس الموضوع اتمنى ان تجيبنى على تساؤلاتى يا نور*
> *أين أنتم يا خريجى الازهر يا اصحاب الفكر المستنير والمتعقل من أصحاب العقول المظلمه ومتزعمى حركات الارهاب .؟؟؟*
> *ما دوركم لترشدوهم وتنيروا عقولهم وتصححوا لهم افكارهم؟؟ *
> ...


 
*يعد الازهر هو المدرسه الكبرى لتعليم الدين الاسلامى الحنيف على وجهه الصحيح بعيدا عن اى تعصب اعمى وصدقونى لن تجدوا اى عالم أزهرى متعصب لانهم يعلمون ماهو الاسلام .*
*انتشار التطرف والتعصب نشأ نتيجه انتشار الكتب المجهوله المصدر التى تحرض على القتل وسفك دماء المعاهدين ( انتم ) بعيدا عن ذلك كل البعد عن اوامر الله ورسوله الذين امرونا بحسن معامله اهل الكتاب بل واباحوا لنا الزواج منكم والاكل معكم والسكن معكم وقد وصا رسول الله اصحابه على أقباط مصر عند فتحها فقال* ( إذا افـتـتحتم مصر فاستوصوا بالقبط خيرا، فإن لهم ذمة و رحما ) .

ياعزيزتى دونا أريد منكى ان تقراى تللك المقاله لكى تعرفى ان كل تلك الافعال الحقيره التى تحدث لكم من بعض الارهابين لم يامر بها الله ورسوله .


منذ بداية الدعوة الإسلامية في الجزيرة العربية ، كان الإسلام يولي المسيحية ليس فقط ذلك الاحترام والتقدير والود ، إنما خصهم بتلك الآيات المقدسة والثابتة التي أوردها ضمن نصوص الآيات القرآنية ، مع أن المسيحية كانت تنتشر وتهيمن وفق اعتقاد الناس بها في أوسع المناطق في الجزيرة العربية وما حولها من بلدان ، لتشكل أكبر الأديان التي تؤمن بها الناس قبل أن ينتشر الإسلام في الجزيرة العربية وينطلق منها . 
وتأتي مفردات الإنجيل المقدسة تدعو للمحبة والسلام والخير والعفو والتسامح ومساعدة الفقراء والمحتاجين والانتصار للمظلوم ، وتنهى عن القتل والسرقة والزنا والربا ، وهي نفس القيم والتعاليم التي جاء بها الإسلام ولم يتناقض معها مطلقا ، وهي جميعها تصب في خدمة الحياة الإنسانية وتكرم الانسان . 
وحين بدأ الإسلام بالانتشار وتوضحت الدعوة ، لم يلق من المسيحيين تلك المواجهة أو التعنت والرفض للدين الجديد ، وليس أكثر وضوحا من موقف النجاشي المسيحي وحمايته للمسلمين المهاجرين من بطش أهل مكة ، وليس أكثر من المكانة السامية التي خصها القرآن الكريم للسيدة العذراء البتول مريم التي اصطفاها الله من بين كل نساء العالمين ، وطهرها وجعلها صديقة ، وخصها بآية هي سورة مريم ، وليس أخيرا زواج الرسول الكريم محمد ( ص ) من ( مارية القبطية ) وهي فتاة مسيحية بقيت على دينها ودين أبائها ، وهي الوحيدة من بين زوجاته التي ولدت له ولدا يدعى ( إبراهيم ) توفي وهو رضيع . 
كما ورد ذكر المسيح بن مريم ( ع ) في القرآن بكل الوقار والاحترام والتبجيل ، وأطلق القرآن لقب ( الحواريين ) على أتباع السيد المسيح ، والعديد من الشواهد والأدلة التي تدلل على اعتماد الحوار والإقناع بين الدين الإسلامي والمسيحيين ، بل والعديد من قصص التاريخ والسيرة ما يتحدث عن تلك الوشائج والروابط المتينة التي تربط أهل الديانتين ، وكان رسول الله محمد ( ص ) يوصي بإكرامهم وحسن استقبالهم ويحرص على حمايتهم من كل أذى ، وحرص الإسلام على أن يتمتع المسيحيين بين أخوتهم المسلمين بالأمان على الأرواح والأموال والأعراض ، كما حرص الإسلام على احترام الكنائس والأديرة . 
وتذكر كتب السنة الأقوال التي وردت على لسان النبي محمد ( ص ) فيما يخص الأقباط في مصر ، قوله ( استوصوا بالقبط خيرا فأن لهم ذمة ورحمة ) ، وهذا القول لايأتي من فراغ ، إنما يستند على تلك الوشائج المتينة بين المسيحية والإسلام ، تلك الوشائج التي تشكل وجهة نظر مقدسة في عقل النبي محمد ( ص ) ، وهو الذي لاينطق عن الهوى ، ليؤكد على المسلمين وصيته بأن لايكنوا للقبط في مصر إلا الخير و الأمان الذي يجب أن يتحقق لهم ، وبسبب الحرمة التي تقع على عاتق المسلم في حمايتهم وعدم إيذاءهم ، وكما يستند على تلك الروابط التي تدفع بالرسول الكريم ليوصي المسلمين في كل الأرض بأن يستوصوا بالقبط في مصر بالمودة والرحمة وأن يتم منحهم العهود والكفالة بما لايسيء لهم أحد ، وبما لايدنس محرماتهم أحد ، وبما لايضرهم احد ، وإلا عد متمردا على السنة ومخالفا لأقوال الرسول الكريم . 
وإذا كان المسلم في مصر حريص على أسلامه وتطبيق تعاليم نبيه ، فحري به أن يحفظ لأخوته من الأقباط المصريين كل الود والتقدير والاحترام ، فهم بالإضافة الى دورهم الإنساني في بناء نهضة مصر والمساهمة الجادة في بناء حضارتها وتثبيت أركانها ، فأنهم يدعون الى السلام والى المحبة ويتمسكون بشعائر دينهم وتعاليم كنيستهم ، وتلك الدعوات الإنسانية تأتي من باب تمسكهم بحق الإنسان في الاختيار والعقيدة ، وليس لمنهجهم الديني تعارض مع مناهج المسلمين . 
وعلى هذا الأساس فأن تعرض الأقباط في مصر لعمليات إرهابية مخالفة كبيرة وتحريف عظيم لمناهج السلام وما أفاد به الرسول محمد ( ص ) ، وما يتعرض له الأقباط في مصر من إرهاب وجرائم تقترفها بعض العقول المتطرفة والقاصرة في فهم معاني الدين والقيم الإنسانية ، لايتعدى الأذى الذي يعبر عن الأمراض النفسية التي تسيطر على بعض العقول الغارقة في تطرفها وعدوانيتها ، وينطبق عليها قول الرسول محمد ( ص ) في الحديث المشهور : ( من أذى ذميا أو تنقصه حقه فأنا خصمه يوم القيامة ) ، وحقا سيكون محمد بن عبد الله خصما لهذه العقول الإرهابية التي تريد إشاعة الموت والدماء والإرهاب بين الناس تحت ستائر الدين أمام الله في يوم الحشر . 
فإذا كانت نصوص القرآن تمنع الأذى عن المسيحيين ، وإذا كان نبي الإسلام يوصي بعدم إيذائهم وحمايتهم ، وإذا كانت لوائح حقوق الإنسان تحميهم ، وإذا كان المجتمع المصري المتجانس والمختلط يعيش تحت تلك الأحكام السماوية التي تحث جميعها على السلام والمحبة والخير ، فعلى أي سند يستند الإرهاب المتطرف في الإساءة للأقباط في مصر ؟ 
وإذا كان الإسلام بريئا من أفعال الإرهابيين التي يتم اقترافها على المسيحيين الأقباط في مصر ، فأن على كل علماء الدين الإسلامي التصدي لهذه الظاهرة التي تمس السلام وتسيء اليه ، قبل أن تفعل فعلها في المجتمع القبطي ، وعلى هؤلاء تقع مهمة التصدي وفضح تلك العقول التي تريد السوء بالإنسان ، وتحاول زعزعة الأمن وتخريب قيم المحبة والوئام بين أهل الديانات ، لشرور متجذرة في تلك النفوس ، ولتطرف متعفن في فهمها للحياة الإنسانية ، ما يستوجب على جميع من تهمه الحياة في مصر أن يتصدى لهؤلاء كل بقدر ما يستطيع ، لأن مواجهة هؤلاء وردعهم والتكاتف الإنساني يجعلهم في الحيز الضيق الذي يريدون التسلل منه الى الحياة المصرية الجميلة لتخريبها . 
كل من يريد السوء بالأقباط في مصر مفتري يحاول أن يطوع افتراءه وتطرفه الأعوج باسم الدين الإسلامي ، وبالتالي أن يقوم بتنفيذ رغباته المريضة وجرائمه بحق أهل السلام والمحبة باسم الإسلام وهو منه ومنها براء . 
وإزاء موازين الحياة الإنسانية في مصر الكنانة ، وما ينتج عنها من انسجام سجله الزمن بين أهل الديانات ، ومع التمسك بكل النصوص المقدسة التي توجب عمل الخير والسعي للسلام والمحبة ، فأنها أيضا تأمر بعدم إيذاء الآخر وعدم الإساءة اليه ، فأن التطرف الديني الذي تعتقده بعض الأطراف باسم السلام وينتشر في المنطقة في هذه الفترة الحرجة من تاريخها ، إنما يشكل ظاهرة سلبية ونشاز في المنطقة لن تستطيع تحقيق أهدافها المقيتة ، ويقينا أن المسيحية باقية ليس في مصر وحدها إنما في كل الأرض ما بقي الإنسان والعقل والمحبة ، وليس بمقدور تلك البهائم التي تعتمد القتل كأسلوب في الإقناع ، فتقتل أنفسها التي حرم الله وتقتل غيرها ، إلا دليلا على الإفلاس ونطحها الصخور التي تتكسر عليها قرونها الرخوة ، وما يتعرض له الأقباط في مصر صفحة من صفحات الغدر والإرهاب التي تعم المنطقة ، ما يوجب على كل صاحب ضمير حي أن يتوقف مليا أمام هذه الظاهرة وشجبها والتكاتف مع أهل السلام والمحبة . 
وستتم مواجهة تلك الحملات البشعة والأرهابية من قبل الاقباط في مصر بكلمات السلام والمحبة التي تحميهم وتنتصر على كل سيوف الأعداء والمتطرفين ، هذا ما تعلمه الاقباط من ديانتهم وما جربوه في تحملهم وصدهم لهجمات وحملات مرت عبر التأريخ ، انتهت وانتهى قادتها الى الحضيض ، مع ارتفاع المسيحية وانتصار مفاهيم وقيم الأقباط في المحبة والسلام ، وهم باقين متجذرين في تلك الأرض أبدا


للاسف يادونا فى هذا الزمن الازهر لايستطيع التحكم فى كل كتاب او كل قناه او الانترنت التى تبث افكار مسمومه تحرض على القتل والعنف والدمار وسفك دماء المسيحين ولكنه يبذل كل مالديه لمقاومه تلك الافكار الهدامه ولقد تعلمت منه كل صالح ونافع وجئت اليكم لابين لكم ولو جزء يسير من وجهه نظر الاسلام الحقيقى السمح ولازيل جزء ولو صغير من الاحتقان بيننا .


نعم يادونا قرات وأقرء كل يوم عن الاحداث التى تحدث شبه يوميا بين المسلمين والمسيحين وأرى هذه الجرائم جرائم شيطانيه نهى عنها القرآن والانجيل وكل كتاب منزل من رب العالمين ان هذه الجرائم تدخل ضمن قوله تعالى ( إِنَّمَا جَزَاءُ الَّذِينَ يُحَارِبُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَسَادًا أَنْ يُقَتَّلُوا أَوْ يُصَلَّبُوا أَوْ تُقَطَّعَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ مِنْ خِلَافٍ أَوْ يُنْفَوْا مِنَ الْأَرْضِ ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ خِزْيٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَلَهُمْ فِي الْآَخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ ) وهل هناك فساد اعظم من اشعال الفتنه وتقسيم الوطن وتدمير الجبهه الداخليه لا والله ولو كان الامر بيدى لفعلت بكل ماتسول له نفسه زعزعه الامن والاستقرار فى مصر مأشارت اليه الايه الكريمه بعقاب من يفعل ذلك بالقتل والصلب وتقطيع الايادى والارجل والنفى من الارض ليكون عبره لمن يعتبر .

أرجو ان اكوم قد أجبت على تساؤلاتك يادونا وفى انتظار ردك والسلام ختام.


----------



## oesi no (21 أغسطس 2009)

*ما تحاول ترد عليا طيب !!!!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## نور الدين محمود (21 أغسطس 2009)

يأوزى لو قرئت ماسبق لعلمت انى قد أجبت عليك لو قرئت ماسبق لعلمت بماذا أمرنا وبماذا نهينا .

عندما يخالف انسان اومر الله فهو يخالفه بحريته وهو مذنب فقد خلقنا الله مخيرين لنا عقل نختار الخير من الشر نختر النور من الظلمات وعندما يعصى الانسان ربه ويخالف أوامره فالعيب فيه وليس فى الاسلام فلاتاخد العام بذنب الخاص .


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أغسطس 2009)

*طيب دعنا نقترب من الصوره اكثر ونقف عند هذه الجمله*


> فإذا كانت نصوص القرآن تمنع الأذى عن المسيحيين ، وإذا كان نبي الإسلام يوصي بعدم إيذائهم وحمايتهم ، وإذا كانت لوائح حقوق الإنسان تحميهم


*الست معى أن هناك بعض النصوص الصريحه التى تدفع بالمسلمين أو بعضهم لارتكاب هذه الافعال  والتى اعتقد انها ليست بحاجه لشرح وتفسير فهى واضحه وضوح الشمس ونسمعها كثيرا فى حياتنا اليوميه كالتوصيه بعدم القاء السلام على مسيحى او عدم تناول طعام او شراب فى بيوتنا وعدم توليهم مناصب عليا .
ويا عزيزى ما يدعونا للحديث هنا هو كثرة هذه الافعال  ولا تقول انهم قله فقله هم من يتعاملون مع الاقباط بدون تعصب أم انك ما زلت تخالفنى الرأى ؟؟
طيب ماذا عن الظواهر  التى تحدث عنها oesi_no والتى تعتبر غريبه على مجتمعاتنا من تربية الذقون ولبس الجلباب والنقاب الا ترى هذه المظاهر هى تفريق مبطن لشركاء المجتمع الواحد ؟؟*


> للاسف يادونا فى هذا الزمن الازهر لايستطيع التحكم فى كل كتاب او كل قناه او الانترنت التى تبث افكار مسمومه تحرض على القتل والعنف والدمار وسفك دماء المسيحين ولكنه يبذل كل مالديه لمقاومه تلك الافكار الهدامه ولقد تعلمت منه كل صالح ونافع وجئت اليكم لابين لكم ولو جزء يسير من وجهه نظر الاسلام الحقيقى السمح ولازيل جزء ولو صغير من الاحتقان بيننا


*للاسف يا نور سامحنى تأثير ما تحدثت عنه فى هذه الفقره هو أقوى بمراحل من تأثيركم على المجتمع واستسلامكم لهذه العقليات وعدم مواجهتكم لها يفسر بطريقه خاطئه وكأنكم راضون عن ما يحدث تجاهننا حتى ان تقاعس الامن فى كثير من الحوادث يترجم على أنه أيضا تواطؤ .. أعود واسأل أين دوركم كمؤسسه تربويه وتعليميه اسلاميه ؟؟
هل تقيمون ندوات للشباب لتوعيتهم وارشادهم وحمايتهم من الافكار السودا ء ؟؟
هلى هناك محاولات من كبار مشايخ الازهر للقضاء على الاسباب التى تؤدى  بشبابكم لممارسة العنف والارهاب؟؟
هل هناك تفاسير صحيحه للايات والاحاديث التى تتحدث عن معاملة المسلمين مع الديانات الاخرى لانه سامحنى هناك كثير من الايات والاحاديث تصل فى باطنها  لحد الشحن والحث على قتالنا ووووو
فى انتظار ردك لاكمل *


----------



## نور الدين محمود (21 أغسطس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *طيب دعنا نقترب من الصوره اكثر ونقف عند هذه الجمله*
> *الست معى أن هناك بعض النصوص الصريحه التى تدفع بالمسلمين أو بعضهم لارتكاب هذه الافعال والتى اعتقد انها ليست بحاجه لشرح وتفسير فهى واضحه وضوح الشمس ونسمعها كثيرا فى حياتنا اليوميه كالتوصيه بعدم القاء السلام على مسيحى او عدم تناول طعام او شراب فى بيوتنا وعدم توليهم مناصب عليا .*
> *ويا عزيزى ما يدعونا للحديث هنا هو كثرة هذه الافعال ولا تقول انهم قله فقله هم من يتعاملون مع الاقباط بدون تعصب أم انك ما زلت تخالفنى الرأى ؟؟*
> *طيب ماذا عن الظواهر التى تحدث عنها oesi_no والتى تعتبر غريبه على مجتمعاتنا من تربية الذقون ولبس الجلباب والنقاب الا ترى هذه المظاهر هى تفريق مبطن لشركاء المجتمع الواحد ؟؟*
> ...


 
من الذى قال لكى يادونا ذلك فديننا احل لنا الطعام والشراب معكم والقاء التحيه عليكم قال الله تعالى ( وَطَعَامُ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ حِلٌّ لَّكُمْ  ) .

وفي الحديث: أن يهودياً دعا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى خبز شعير وإهالة سنخة فأجابه.

فمعلومٌ أن طعام أهل الكتاب وهم اليهود والنصارى _ حكمه الحل والإباحة بالإجماع ما لم يعلم أنها ذُبحت على غير الوجه الشرعي كالخنق ونحوه؛ لقول الله _سبحانه_: (الْيَوْمَ أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ الطَّيِّبَاتُ وَطَعَامُ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حِلٌّ لَكُمْ وَطَعَامُكُمْ حِلٌّ لَهُمْ) [المائدة: 5] وقال الحافظ ابن كثير _رحمه الله_ في تفسير هذه الآية ما نصه: "لما ذكر الله _تعالى_ ما حرمه على عباده المؤمنين من الخبائث وما أحله لهم من الطيبات قال بعده: (الْيَوْمَ أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ الطَّيِّبَاتُ) ثم ذكر ذبائح أهل الكتابين من اليهود والنصارى فقال: (وَطَعَامُ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حِلٌّ لَكُمْ) قال ابن عباس وأبو أمامة ومجاهد وسعيد بن جبير وعكرمة وعطاء والحسن ومكحول وإبراهيم النخعي والسدي ومقاتل بن حيان: يعني ذبائحهم.
وهذا أمرٌ مجمعٌ عليه بين العلماء أن ذبائحهم حل للمسلمين؛ لأنهم يعتقدون تحريم الذبح لغير الله، ولا يذكرون على ذبائحهم إلا اسم الله وإن اعتقدوا فيه _تعالى_ ما هو منزَّهٌ عنه، .

بالنسبه لتولى المناصب العليا فيوجد فى مجلس الشعب اقباط ويوجد وزراء اقباط ويوجد قاده جيوش اقباط فمالذى تقصدينه بمناصب عليا غير ذلك .

هناك أحد الاخوه ذكر جهاز المخابرات أسألك سؤال من هو الاهم فى وجهه نظرك ضابط مهما بلغت مكانته ام وزير لوزاره من وزارات السياده وهى وزاره الماليه وانا اذكر ايضا انه كان هناك قائد لاحدى الجيوش الميدانيه المصريه كان مسيحى قولى لى هو اهم ام ضابط المخابرات .

 إن ضباط المخابرات لايتم اختيارهم الا عن طريق كفائتهم وحدها ولا تعتقدوا أنه يتم اختيارهم عن طريق دينهم ولو كان الامر كذلك ماعتمدنا على الالاف العملاء فى جميع بلدان العالم وهم غير مسلمين .

بالنسبه لسؤالك الثانى أجيبك بقول الرسول الكريم ( بدأ الاسلام غريبا وسيعود غريبا كما كان فطوبى للغرباء ) أى انه ياعزيزتى دونا فإن قله فى هذا الزمن  هم يفهمون الدين الاسلامى على وجهه الصحيح هم الذين درسوا فى الازهر الشريف ويعرفون الاسلام حق المعرفه .

من يقوم بتلك المظاهر من تربيه الذقون ولبس الجلباب قله جدا فى المجتمع المصرى وليست مقياس على التدين فإن الرسول قال ( *إن الله لا ينظر إلى صوركم* وأموالكم *ولكن ينظر* إلى *قلوبكم* *...*
*فالقلب هو المقياس الحقيقى للصلاح وليست المظاهر فديننا امرنا بإصلاح قلوبنا اولا .*

*دورنا كمؤسسه تعليميه هو الرد على الشبهات التى تقال على الاسلام والمسلمين بالكلمه والموعظه الحسنه وانا لم اولد متعلم ماتعلمت كل ماتعلمته الا من الازهر فلو لم يكن له دور ماتعلمت شئ كفى الازهر ان يخرج ولو انسانا واحد متلعم دينه علما صحيحا كما انزل بغير تعصب جاهل .*

*بالنسبه للدورات انا لااعلم ان كان هناك مثل تلك الدورات فكما قلت لكى لست متخصصا فى هذا .*

*هناك الكثير من التفاسير الصحيحه امثال تفسير ابن كثير والطبرى والقرطبى وتفسير الامام الشعراوى .*

*وبالنسبه للسؤال الاخير فهل هناك اكبر من شيخ الازهر الذى بح صوته فى سبيل الدعوه الى السماحه وعدم التعصب والوحده الوطنيه وحب الاخرين أسوه بنبينا الكريم .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أغسطس 2009)

*أحترم كل كلمه نطقت بها فقط لانك تتحدث عن عالم وردى نتمنى أن نعيشه  وليس لك اى ذنب ان الواقع مظلم وهو على عكس ما تكلمت.
فالتعصب يسكن فى البيوت ويعشش فى كل اركان المجتمع مدارس وهيئات ومؤسسات وحتى وسائل المواصلات والاقباط محرومون من أبسط حقوقهم  .. ممنوع ان نبنى كنائس الا بالعذاب وحتى الترميم قراراته تؤخذ بصعوبه .. ابنائنا محرومون من تعيينات البنوك الا بالواسطه .. عدد الاقباط في جميع الكليات الحربية والشرطية لم ولن يتعدي النصف في المائة ..الاقباط محرومون من جميع الاجهزة الرقابية عملا بحكم المادة الثانية من الدستور ..بناتنا متربص بهن دائماً سواء فى جامعاتهم او فى وسائل المواصلات يسمعون من الكلمات الجارحه اشكالا واصنافاً ولا تحدثنى عن الملابس فانت بالتأكيد ترى ان هناك من المحجبات ما يلبسن ما هو لا يليق ان تلبسه اى فتاه غير محجبه ومع ذلك لا يتعرض لهن احد. . تعتقد لماذا ؟؟
*


> *ايضا عزيزى دعنى اسألك الم تفكر يوما لماذا لا نرى داخل مصر ارهابى مسيحى واحد يحاول تفجير مسجد او يقتل تاجر مسلم ويسرق امواله تحت ستار الدين ؟؟ ولماذا دائماً الجانى فى حوادث المسلمين ضد الاقباط نراه دائما مختل عقلياً من وجهة نظر الامن؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Strident (21 أغسطس 2009)

يبدو أنك يا أخ نور لم تعرف ان اخوانك لا يعتبروننا أهل الكتاب فعلاً...و انهم لا يعرفون إن كان هناك أي أهل كتاب فعلاً، لأنهم يقولون اننا حرفنا الكتب...

يعني باختصار يقولون أنه لا يوجد أي اهل كتاب أصلاً، لنه لا يوجد كتاب!

فماذا ستفعل الآن؟!
و لاحظ انهم ان عرفوا آراءك ربما يكفروك بعد الشر، و هم كثيرون...بينما قليلون يتكلمون مثلك...فالمنظر من الخارج يبدو أنك أنت الذي لا تفهم دينك...

أتمنى ان تكون على حق...لكن الأعداد الغفيرة التي تقول بغير ما تقول تبعد هذا الاحتمال...


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أغسطس 2009)

> من يقوم بتلك المظاهر من تربيه الذقون ولبس الجلباب قله جدا فى المجتمع المصرى وليست مقياس على التدين فإن الرسول قال ( إن الله لا ينظر إلى صوركم وأموالكم ولكن ينظر إلى قلوبكم ...
> فالقلب هو المقياس الحقيقى للصلاح وليست المظاهر فديننا امرنا بإصلاح قلوبنا اولا .


*ليسوا بقلة ابدا يبدو اخى العزيز   انك لا تخرج من البيت كثيراً 
يا نور اخرج للشارع وشاهد اعداد المنقبات وراقب كم ازدادوا فى فترة قصيره وترجم معنى هذا !!!! .
ثقتك  الغاليه  فى شخصى ومعرفتك انى لم ولن اجرحك أو اجرح دينك باى كلمة ولو بدون قصد تدفعنى لان اسألك وبدون غرض لعقد اى  مقارنات او الدخور فى حوار دينى
لماذا لا نجد فى الدين المسيحى وتعاليمه سوى الدعوه للمحبه والتسامح واحتمال الاخر 
مثال*
*وأما أنا فأقول لكم: أحبوا أعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم. أحسنوا إلى إلى مُبغضيكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم(مت 5: 43 ، 44)*
*فى حين  نجد مثلا فى الدين الاسلامى*
*لا تبدؤوا اليهود ولا النصارى بالسلام ، فإذا لقيتم أحدهم في طريق فاضطروه إلى أضيقه . رواه مسلم .*
*ووللحديث بقيه *


----------



## نور الدين محمود (21 أغسطس 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أحترم كل كلمه نطقت بها فقط لانك تتحدث عن عالم وردى نتمنى أن نعيشه وليس لك اى ذنب ان الواقع مظلم وهو على عكس ما تكلمت.*
> *فالتعصب يسكن فى البيوت ويعشش فى كل اركان المجتمع مدارس وهيئات ومؤسسات وحتى وسائل المواصلات والاقباط محرومون من أبسط حقوقهم .. ممنوع ان نبنى كنائس الا بالعذاب وحتى الترميم قراراته تؤخذ بصعوبه .. ابنائنا محرومون من تعيينات البنوك الا بالواسطه .. عدد الاقباط في جميع الكليات الحربية والشرطية لم ولن يتعدي النصف في المائة ..الاقباط محرومون من جميع الاجهزة الرقابية عملا بحكم المادة الثانية من الدستور ..بناتنا متربص بهن دائماً سواء فى جامعاتهم او فى وسائل المواصلات يسمعون من الكلمات الجارحه اشكالا واصنافاً ولا تحدثنى عن الملابس فانت بالتأكيد ترى ان هناك من المحجبات ما يلبسن ما هو لا يليق ان تلبسه اى فتاه غير محجبه ومع ذلك لا يتعرض لهن احد. . تعتقد لماذا ؟؟*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## My Rock (21 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ نور الدين محمود
هذه أخر مرة تكتب فيها رد يحتوي على نصوص قرانية أو احاديث. القسم هنا قسم عام و ليس قسم لتشرح معاني النصوص القرانية
الرجاء الإلتزام بقانون القسم.


----------



## Kiril (21 أغسطس 2009)

بيقولك قلة اللي بتعاملنا وحش
انت عارف انا طلعت من الكلية بكام صديق مسلم؟
3
3 مش هاممهم ديني ايه
3 من دفعه 2000 طالب
احسب النسبة
و صدقني انا لم اكن منغلق بل كنت احاول ان اعمل صداقات
بس ناس و دماغها بقي

بالنسبة لعلماء الازهر
مفتي الازهر اللي فات في حلقة علي دريم 2 
كان علي تليفون بخصوص مسيحي ابوة اسلم و لقي في الورق مسلم
و عاوز يبقي مسيحي 
قال ان غير ورقه و بقي مسيحي يبقي مرتد و يحل قتله
و تقولي بتوع الازهر مش متعصبين


----------



## oesi no (21 أغسطس 2009)

نور الدين محمود قال:


> يأوزى لو قرئت ماسبق لعلمت انى قد أجبت عليك لو قرئت ماسبق لعلمت بماذا أمرنا وبماذا نهينا .
> 
> عندما يخالف انسان اومر الله فهو يخالفه بحريته وهو مذنب فقد خلقنا الله مخيرين لنا عقل نختار الخير من الشر نختر النور من الظلمات وعندما يعصى الانسان ربه ويخالف أوامره فالعيب فيه وليس فى الاسلام فلاتاخد العام بذنب الخاص .


ياسيدى الفاضل بتكلم عن  حجاب وتربية دقن  
تسببو فى فرقة شعب 
تقولى  حالات خاصة 
مش حالات خاصة سيدى الفاضل 

​


----------



## نور الدين محمود (22 أغسطس 2009)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> بيقولك قلة اللي بتعاملنا وحش
> انت عارف انا طلعت من الكلية بكام صديق مسلم؟
> 3
> 3 مش هاممهم ديني ايه
> ...


 

ليه كل المشاكل اللى بتحصل بتجيبوا ذنبها على المسلمين بس سبب فشل الصداقات بين المسلمين والمسيحين بيقع على الطرفين مش المسلمين لوحدهم واقرأ موضوع سيلفيا وشوف والدها خوفها من المسلمين وحذرها من صداقه البنت المسلمه .

 :

 .


----------



## نور الدين محمود (22 أغسطس 2009)

my rock قال:


> الأخ نور الدين محمود
> هذه أخر مرة تكتب فيها رد يحتوي على نصوص قرانية أو احاديث. القسم هنا قسم عام و ليس قسم لتشرح معاني النصوص القرانية
> الرجاء الإلتزام بقانون القسم.


 
لست السبب فى مخالفه قوانين المنتدى الاخوه هنا هم الذين قلبوا الموضوع لحوار دينى والاخت دونا تعلم هذا .


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أغسطس 2009)

*أخى العزيز نور لقد سعدت بمحاورتك جدااا فأنت على قدر عالى من الوعى والادب والحوار معك كان فى منتهى الرقى .. ورغم اختلافنا فى بعض الاشياء الا أننا قد توصلنا لبعض الاشياء التى نتفق عليها  وأهمها بعض العبارات التى وردت فى مشاركاتك وأهمها :- *


> وان كان هناك من قله من المتطرفين الذين لايفقهون من دينهم شيئا بل يسئيون للاسلام وهو منهم براء



*انت تراهم قله ونحن نراهم كثره ولكننا على الاقل نحن متفقون ان هناك متطرفون يعتدوا على الاقباط باسم الدين*



> بالنسبه الى لقد كفر الذين قالو ان الله هو المسيح بن مريم اوك ده فى عقيدتنا ماختلافناش ولم نؤمر بقتال كل الكافرين امرنا فقط بقتال المعتدين فقط



*وبالتأكيد يا أخى نحن لسنا بمعتدين *


> من آذى ذميا فقد آذانى الرسول الكريم أوجب أمنك وسلامتك بهذا الحديث وأى حد بيأذيكم يبقى مش مسلم لانه بيخالف اوامر الله ورسوله .


*اعتقد هنا ان كثير من المسلمين عليهم مراجعة تصرفاتهم * 



> انتشار التطرف والتعصب نشأ نتيجه انتشار الكتب المجهوله المصدر التى تحرض على القتل وسفك دماء المعاهدين ( انتم )



*أتمنى أن يكون لاصحاب العقول المستنيره دور فى القضاء على هذا الفكر المظلم والداعى للارهاب وسفك دماء الابرياء*


> للاسف يادونا فى هذا الزمن الازهر لايستطيع التحكم فى كل كتاب او كل قناه او الانترنت التى تبث افكار مسمومه تحرض على القتل والعنف والدمار وسفك دماء المسيحين ولكنه يبذل كل مالديه لمقاومه تلك الافكار الهدامه


*أتمنى من كل قلبى يا نور أن يكون لامثالك دور أقوى فى محاربة التطرف هذا المرض اللعين المتربص بنا نحن ابناء الشعب الواحد*


> نعم يادونا قرات وأقرء كل يوم عن الاحداث التى تحدث شبه يوميا بين المسلمين والمسيحين وأرى هذه الجرائم جرائم شيطانيه نهى عنها القرآن والانجيل



*شىء يسرنى بالفعل أن اجد مسلم يتألم لما يحدث للاقباط من جرائ ارهابيه متكرره*


> فديننا احل لنا الطعام والشراب معكم والقاء التحيه عليكم


*للاسف الاكثريه ينكرون هذا القول قولا وفعلا ويجدون المبرر لانفسهم بالعديد من الاقوال*


> ياعزيزتى دونا فإن قله فى هذا الزمن هم يفهمون الدين الاسلامى  .


*يا ترى  هذا مسؤولية من ؟؟؟
والى متى سنعانى من قلة الفهم ؟؟؟*


> من يقوم بتلك المظاهر من تربيه الذقون ولبس الجلباب قله جدا فى المجتمع المصرى وليست مقياس على التدين


*للاسف يا اخى هم بالفعل ليسوا قله واشكرك على ايضاحك أنه ليس مقياس للتدين فالمظاهر دائماً خادعه *


> شيخ الازهر الذى بح صوته فى سبيل الدعوه الى السماحه وعدم التعصب والوحده الوطنيه وحب الاخرين


*نتمنى ان يكون الصوت أعلى من ذلك ليصل لكل المسلمين* 


> يادونا التعصب كما يوجد فى بعض المسلمين يوجد أيضا بينكم لقد تصفحت بعض من مواضيع هذا المنتدى فصعقت لما رأيت من كتابات تسب القرآن والرسول وسوف أرد على تلك الكتابات لاحقا


*عندما يتحول التعصب للعنف يصبح الامر مختلفاً ونحن وان وجد لدينا متعصب لن تجد منه اى عنف او ارهاب مجرد فكر هو مسؤول عنه واى موضوع ستجده عندنا يخضع تحت حرية الرأى والفكر ولكن تأكد ان هناك رقابه اشرافيه على كل المواضيع ونحن مسؤولين عن حذف اى مخالفه تحدث من الطرفين المسيحى قبل المسلم .
مرحب بك فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى فى اى وقت  *


> واقرأ موضوع سيلفيا وشوف والدها خوفها من المسلمين وحذرها من صداقه البنت المسلمه .


*تأكد يا اخى ان والد سيلفيا له كل الحق فى تحذير ابنته وادعوك للبحث عن حوادث اسلمة وخطف بناتنا لتعرف وتلتمس كل العذر لوالدها 
فى النهايه اؤكد لك انى استمتعت بحوارى معك وأتمنى الا اكون قد جرحتك باى تعبير وانت مرحب بك دائما معنا فى منتدانا وأتمنى ان نراك دائما معنا  
كل سنه وانت طيب يا نور بمناسبة شهر رمضان *


----------



## نور الدين محمود (22 أغسطس 2009)

أنا أكثر سعاده يادونا فلقد وجدت فيك مثالا حقا للاخوه بين المصريين أيا كانت دياناتهم وانا اسف مره تانيه على مخالفه القوانين بس والله عصب عنى لو كنت اكلمت كلام من غير ايات او احاديث ماكانش حد هيصدقنى انا كنت عايز أسألك فى الحوار الاسلامى بحاول اعمل موضوع جديد مش بيفتح معايا ليه وبيجيلى الكلام ده :

*نور الدين محمود*, لا تملك تصريح بدخول هذه الصفحة. قد يكون هذا أحد الأسباب التالية وربما بسبب آخر:

حسابك قد لا يكون فيه إمتيازات كافية لدخول هذه الصفحة. هل تحاول تعديل رسالة عضو آخر, دخول ميزات إدارية أو نظام متميز آخر؟
إذا كنت تحاول المشاركة, ربما قامت الإدارة بحظر حسابك, أو لا يزال حسابك بإنتظار موافقة الإدارة.
ويريت كل الناس زيك اتمنى نعيش حياه آمنه على كل الناس والسلام ختام.


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسى يا نور واحنا كان موضوعنا بعيد عن النقاش الدينى لكن كنا بناقش أثر الفهم السىء للدين وتأثيره على مجتمعنا وده موضوع النقاش فيه يطول أتمنى يكون لينا عوده لاستكماله مره اخرى ولو فى موضوع مستقل 
بالنسبه لشكوتك ادخل الرابط ده وانت هتفهم السبب *
*لا تستطيع الكتابة؟ لا توجد عندك خاصية الرسائل الخاصة و التوقيع؟ ادخل هنا للحل ​**لك منى كل التحيه*


----------



## نور الدين محمود (22 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يادونا على الرد وإن شاء الله سيكون بيننا احاديث كثيره حتى نصل للعلاقه المثلى بيننا


----------



## Kerya_Layson (22 أغسطس 2009)

_*نعمه وسلام
مراقب للحوار جيدا .. ونظرا لتجاهل الاخ نور فى ردوده علينا فصمتنا نراقب الامر ونرى ما يذكره الاخ نور من ادله

عتابى للمشرف الاتى
ارى ان الاخ نور يستعمل كثيرا من الايات القرانيه المنسوخه والتى تتماشى فيما يفكر
وغير مسموح لنا ان نرد على كل ما قاله
فيارجائى ان يلتزم الجميع بقوانين القسم وبالاخص الاخ المحاور نور
فاذا كنت مصر على ان تتكلم بايات قرانيه لتثبت ما تعتقد فقط اكتب موضوع جديد فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى .. 
وخبرنا يانور عن سماحه الاسلام وما يحمل فى طياته من محبه وسلام تجاه اهل الكتاب
 انظرك فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى
وارجو ان يكون عدم الاستشهاد بالقران من الطرفين وليس من طرفا واحد

نشكر جميعكم ونرجوا الرد من سيادتكم
ودمتم بخير وسلام مع المسيح*_


----------

